# Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Extremetech hat sich noch einmal mit dem Bulli auseinandergsetzt.
Inzwischen wissen wir alle: der Bulli enttäuscht auf ganzer Linie, es ist eigentlich kein Licht am Horizont, wenn es um den Midrange/Highendmarkt geht. Und dennoch, für das bisherige Scheitern gibts viele Gründe, denen in diesem Review auf den Zahn gefühlt wird.
Was von mir bislang eine Vermutung war, bestätigte dieses Review: 
Die "Hauptcores" im Bulldozer scheinen gut zu funktionieren, aber die zusätzlichen Cores scheinen ihn zu bremsen, da am Ende des Arbeissschrittes die "Hauptcores" auf die "kleinen" warten müssen. Bzw kriegen die kleinen die Aufgaben mit gleicher Priorität, weil das Betriebssystem glaubt es sind "echte" Kerne. Für die zu bewältigenden Aufgaben brauchen sie jedoch länger als erwartet was zum Slowdown führt. Ein Hinweis, dass diese These stimmt, gibts hier: http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DIEP-Scaling.png
bzw Page 2 - Analyzing Bulldozer: Why AMD’s chip is so disappointing | ExtremeTech
So etwa: wenn man den 4 Modul-Bulldozer nur 4 Threads (bzw cores) zuweist, ist er schneller (!) als wenn er 8 Threads verarbeiten soll. (bzw 8 Cores aktiv sind)
Nicht durchgehend, aber dennoch in manchen Benchmarks und zwar DEUTLICH. Zusätzlich hilft der Turbo:



> There’s a 22% gap between running DIEP on four  separate modules and running it on two modules. Refer up to our  Cinebench and Maxwell Render tests, and you’ll see similar gaps; it  takes the 2M/4C configuration 20% longer to render our benchmark scene  in Maxwell, and it’s 16% slower than the 4M/4C configuration in  Cinebench. This is precisely where AMD’s more aggressive Turbo Core is  meant to kick in–but given Windows 7′s imperfect scheduling, performance  still takes a hit in a 2M/4C configuration, even if Turbo Mode is on  (we checked)


.

Es könnte also sein, dass man zu deutlich mehr Performance kommt, wenn man nur 4 Cores betreibt. Ich hoffe mal der Bulli ist so schlau und nimmt dann die 4 Main cores.

Natürlich gibt es auch andere Gründe, die in diversen Reviews ja schon genannt wurden. Mehr dazu im Review von Extremetech,
Abschließend meinen die Redakteure noch für die Zukunft von Bulldozer (das hier könnte besonders interessant sein für den User "Fuchs", der IPC für unwichtig hält):


> If AMD wants to compete effectively with Intel, it  has to push Bulldozer’s IPC in a positive direction. This is doubly  important for mobile parts, where TDP limits won’t allow for the same  degree of overclocking and Llano already operates at a significant  performance disadvantage compared to Sandy Bridge. It may not be  possible to improve much on the 20 percent scaling hit Bulldozer takes  compared to Thuban, which makes single-thread IPC all the more vital.


----------



## Krautmaster (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

naja... die Sache ist ein Hexenwerk...

Nimmt man 4 Threads auf 4 Module hat man keinen Turbo (geht nur wenn zb 4 Threads auf 2 Modulen laufen)

Kein Turbo bedeutet idr weniger Leustung, bei dem krassen Turbo Takt mit unter recht viel wenn der Turbo sauber funktioniert (was er wohl nicht tut).

2 Threads auf einem Modul bedeuten wie du korrekt sagst auch weniger Leistung =/

Naja, und bei Dingen wie CineBench... was soll da noch zu verbessern sein, 8 Threads, 4 Moduel voll...


----------



## biohaufen (26. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich für mich so an wie damals Hyperthreading unter XP und Vista mehr oder weniger Nutzlos und bei Normalen Anwendungen sogar bremst.Unter 7 wurde es dann optimiert


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich so an wie damals Hyperthreading unter XP und Vista mehr oder weniger Nutzlos und bei Normalen Anwendungen sogar bremst.Unter 7 wurde es dann optimiert


 ja wobei das Konzept von HT doch in dem Fall überlegen ist, da (einfach gesagt) eine Einheit im Prozessor einfach doppelt angesteuert wird- es gibt also keine zusätzlichen Trainsistoren die Abwärme erzeugen oder ähnliches. Zumal aktiviertes SMT nur in wenigen Fällen ein (spürbarer) Nachteil war. Es handelte sich dabei immer um wenige Prozentpunkte, und stimmt schon Win 7 hat mit SP1 sogar das verbessert.
Ich hoffe es kommt in Win 7 so etwas wie das Threadhandling des W8, wo der Bulldozer etwas schneller ist, sowie von AMD eine überarbeitete Version des Konzepts, die 4 Module 4 Core Tests zeigen, dass die Leistung annähernd da wäre. Sonst bringt man meinetwegen einen mittelklasse Bulli ohne die zusätzlichen Integerkerne...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Hat einer Gamebenches gesehen die nur bis 4t nützen, mit dem FX8150 ~4c/8t vs  4c/4t ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Blöd nur, dass das Umschalten zwischen den Integercores für deren parallele Nutzung ja das Kernfeature der Bulldozerarchitektur ist. Dass es ausgerechnet da hakt, ist dann natürlich maximal desaströs für die Leistung, wie man gesehen hat. Möglicherweise handelt es sich ja um ein lösbares Problem...
Für wenig parallelisierte Aufgaben sollte AMD dann jedenfalls dafür sorgen, dass nur ein Kern pro Modul arbeitet.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es Bios-Updates oder AMD-Treiber für Windows, ja vielleicht sogar ein Windows-Update selbst geben könnte, das den Bulli richtig anspricht, wenn wirklich "nur" das oben genannte Problem den Prozessor ausbremst. Es gab ja schließlich auch mal den AMD Dual Core Optimizer, warum also nicht einen Bulli Optimizer, der dafür sorgt, das Windows die 4 zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten nicht all vollwertige Cores erkennt und sie nur nutzt, wenn sich auch wirklich gebraucht werden?


----------



## Floletni (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

SemiAccurate hat sich über die schlechte Leistung des Bulldozers schon vor einer Woche ausgelassen. Teil 1 Teil 2

Am Ende kann man zusammenfassen das es überall im Bulldozer es feine und gröbere Schnitzer gibt die die CPU ausbremsen. Die Schnitzer werden wohl mit den nächsten Generationen ausgemerzt werden. Deswegen verwundert es mich nicht das AMD von 10%-15% Prozent mehr Leistung bei Piledriver spricht.

Die Architektur hat viel Potenzial was noch nicht ausgespielt wurde. Intel schläft auch nicht und hat bei ihren SB`s noch ein hohen Spielraum für den Takt. Ich glaube Tomshardware hat mal ein Vergleich Takt=Leistungsaufnahme gemacht. DIe stellten fest das die Leistungsaufnahme bis 4,4 Ghz nicht proportional ansteigt, sondern erst danach.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ich denke AMD weiss jetzt besser über Ihre ehler bescheid als wie sie es vorher wussten.

Man ganz stark davon ausgehen das die "Fehler" bzw. "Bremsen" beim Bulldozer II behoben werden sein. Das ist das wonach ich nun richte. Warten, warten und nochmals warten...den Bulli I in der Vergessenheit drücken


----------



## bulldozer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es Bios-Updates oder AMD-Treiber für Windows, ja vielleicht sogar ein Windows-Update selbst geben könnte, das den Bulli richtig anspricht, wenn wirklich "nur" das oben genannte Problem den Prozessor ausbremst. Es gab ja schließlich auch mal den AMD Dual Core Optimizer, warum also nicht einen Bulli Optimizer, der dafür sorgt, das Windows die 4 zusätzlichen Integer-Einheiten nicht all vollwertige Cores erkennt und sie nur nutzt, wenn sich auch wirklich gebraucht werden?


 
Es wird halt nicht viel bringen.. so heftig wird die CPU durch das mangelnde Win 7 Threadhandling gar nicht ausgebremst.
Windows 8 soll dieses Problem beheben und es war ja die Rede von 2%-10% Performancezuwachs... das ist doch nichts.

Im overclock.net Forum gabs noch einen der Win 8 benches gepostet hat und der Leistungssprung hat sich mit 3-5% in etwa bestätigt. Scheint nicht viel zu ändern (wird wohl eher im low-thread Bereich was bringen wo der Turbo dann auch richtig einsetzen kann).

@OP:
Der Win 7 Scheduler ist das minderwertigere Problem und nicht das Hauptproblem des Bulldozers.
Laut dem Review ist das Hauptproblem der langsame Cache des Bulldozer und der zu kleine L1 Data cahce der ihn größtenteils ausbremst.
Dieser ist sogar weitaus schlechter als beim Thuban und selbst wenn man den FX auf 4,6 GHz taktet liegen die Latenzen 40-50% hinter Phenom und mehr als 100% hinter Sandy. (Page 3 - Analyzing Bulldozer: Why AMD’s chip is so disappointing | ExtremeTech)

Folgendes würde laut dem Reviewer zu einer drastischen Leitungssteigerung führen:


> A lower latency L2 cache, possibly combined with a larger L1 data cache, would likely result in a significant speed increase, while cutting down on the total amount of L2 would save die space and reduce cost.


Schnellerer L2 cache mit größerem L1 data cache gepaart. Zudem würde man Kosten sparen da nicht mehr so viel L2 cache nötig wäre wenn dieser schneller wäre.
Wenn selbst ein Reviewer drauf kommt, finde ich lustig, dass AMD mit ihren Ingeneuren nach all den Jahren nicht drauf gekommen sind.

Na gut, heißt ja nicht, dass es unbedingt stimmen muss aber ich habe bereits in diversen Foren gelesen, dass der grottige Cache höchstwahrscheinlich das große Problem beim Bulldozer ist was zur mangelnden Leistung führt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Rollora schrieb:


> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DIEP-Scaling.png


 Naja eine Seite weiter ist ein Vergleich mit dem i7:
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DIEP-Performance1.png

Beeindruckend ist was anderes.

Das Problem ist, dass die Verbesserungen eben nur reichen um SandyBridge zu schlagen und die sind jetzt ein volles 3/4 Jahr erhältlich und IvyBridge kommt auch in weniger als 6 Monate. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass Ivy mehr bringt als nur 10-15% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Deimos (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

So neu ist diese Erkenntnis nicht. Wird u.a. schon seit längerem hier diskutiert: AMD FX "Bulldozer" Review - (4) !exclusive! Excuse for 1-Threaded Perf.

Gab auch noch eine andere Seite, die 4C/4T getestet hat und ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht hat.
BD reizt mich aus dem Grund noch immer; ist schon ein interessantes Stück Technik, bei dem imo noch nicht alles durchleuchtet ist.


----------



## geo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Die Probleme waren ja alle irgendwo schon im Gespräch.
Das die Caches groß aber lahm sind ist im Clusterbetrieb nebensache, bzw. da kommt es auf die Größe und das zusammenspiel des ganzen an. Der BD ist ein reinrassiger Server Prozessor und auf etwas getrimmt das im Desktop keine oder kaum eine Rolle spielt.
Warum AMD diesen Schritt gemacht hat kann man nur vermuten. Ich vermute mal das man sich gedacht hat, es ist leichter eine Server CPU für den Desktop zu kastrieren oder zu optimieren, wie eine Desktop Architektur zum Servermonster aufzublasen.
Auch ist die Ferigung offenbar sehr unreif und eher schlecht als recht, was auch nicht gerade förderlich ist.
Man kann z.B. auch spekulieren das die Latenzen so hoch sind weil eben die Schaltungen von so mieser Qualität sind, das sie mit niedrigeren Latenzen nicht ordendlich laufen.
Natürlich könnte auch ein grundlegendes Design Problem vorliegen das sich nicht in kurzer Zeit lösen lässt, oder gar ein Bug der so lange unter den Tisch gekehrt wird, bis ihn jemand explizit ausmacht 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.........
Ich glaube, selbst die größten Zweifler dachten nicht das der BD so ne Bauchlandung macht, denn auf dem Papier ist der ja gut, ist aber momentan ne Mischung aus P4 mit HT in den Anfängen und einem Itanium von AMD 
Wenn ich meinen Experten vertrauen darf dann wird AMD in den nächsten 2-3 jahren aus dem Design etwas basteln, das zu Intel aufschließen kann  na hoffen wir mal das sie Recht behalten. 
Vorteil wenn man Aktien kauft die im Keller liegen, es ist fast unmöglich das der Wert noch weiter fällt


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

da versteh mal einer den Bully  hoffe das er in Zukunft auch mit 8T vernünftig läuft


----------



## Bartmensch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ach naja...Wenn ich so die Umsätze und Gewinne von AMD und INTEL betrachte, wundert mich gar nichts mehr...
AMD war eigentlich nur zweimal in der Geschichte schneller als Intel: Als sie den Athlon launchten und als der Athlon 64 rauskam. Damals war INTEL auf dem Netburst-Irrweg (P4), sah aber erst Veranlassung zu Änderungen, als AMD begann, sich die OEM Kunden zu angeln. Dann kam der Gegenschlag mit dem Core 2 Duo und seitdem ist AMD hinterher...
AMD hat aber schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie nach erfolglosem Start fähig sind, daraus zu lernen.
Bestes Beispiel: Aus dem verschrienen Phenom (TLB BUG und Stromfresser) wurde der wesentlich effizientere und gut übertaktbare Phenom II.
Ich bin da guter Hoffnung.


----------



## therealbastard (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Wirklich enttäuschend ist doch die Tatsache, das Teil kann man für "teures" Geld kaufen. So als hätte Gott seinen Sohn Jesus als einbeinigen, schwachsinnigen und blinden Sohn zur Erde geschickt. Ich habe keine Ahnung unter welchen Zugzwang da das Marketing steckt. Lieber eine "Krücke" auf den Markt zu schmeissen, als den "hyperfrisierten" E-Rollstuhl, von mir aus noch einmal 5 Monate später. Irgendwo hakt es da doch gewaltig.
Ich halte auch nichts von Benchmarks irgendwelcher Programme in denen auf Grund einer "besseren" Skalierung der "Kerne" der Bulldozer vorne liegt. Intel schläft nicht, hat einen derzeitigen Vorsprung den AMD nicht einmal aufholen könnte, wenn der nächste Chefentwickler Zaphrine Cochrane heißen würde. Ich finde es schade, das somit der HighEnd und MidEnd Markt für AMD erst einmal erledigt ist. Ohne Llano/Fusion würde AMD in arge Bedrägnis geraten, was weiß Gott kein Vorteil für uns Kunde darstellen würde. 
Im nächsten Jahr kommt dann "Piledriver" und muß sich gegen IvyBridge durchsetzen, darüber steht der SandyBridgeE...Quo vadis...AMD ???


----------



## Saab-FAN (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ich sehe auch Parallelen zum Phenom I vs. Phenom II - Phänomen^^: Erste Generation fehlerbehaftet und nicht wirklich schnell, die 2. Generation dann schön schnell und günstig. 
Hätte es natürlich lieber gesehen, wenn der Bulldozer ein richtig schneller Rechenknecht geworden wäre. Vor allem, weil ich Rechenpower für Renderings brauche und mir die Intel-Plattform zu teuer ist. 
Naja, ist vielleicht besser so: Wenn mit dem Bulldozer 2 auch ein neuer Sockel kommt, kann ich nach 4 Jahren endlich mal das Mainboard austauschen. 

Was mich nur ärgert: Seit Februar liegen hier 6GB DDR3-RAM für den Bulldozer bereit, die nicht zum Einsatz kommen GRRRRR!

Edit: Wenn die Cache-Latenzen ein Problem sind, bringt ja vielleicht ein neues Stepping Abhilfe in dem Bereich. Alles Andere muss aber wohl mit einem Architektur-Update gemacht werden.


----------



## IronAngel (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



therealbastard schrieb:


> Im nächsten Jahr kommt dann "Piledriver" und muß sich gegen IvyBridge durchsetzen



Jetzt wo ich weiss wie "toll" der Bulldozer ist, habe ich große bedenken das die Piledriver APU überhaupt gut wird. Keine Frage die Grafik Einheit wird sicher wieder rocken, aber die Cpu? Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt drauf, wie gut der Ivi bridge wird, muss sich noch zeigen. Bekannt ist ja jedenfalls das Hauptaugenmerk liegt an der Verbesserung der Grafikeinheit. Cpu Technisch ist Intel doch garnicht im Zug zwang, daher schätze ich Ivi Bridge wird 10 % schneller als Sandy sein.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Intel war seinerzeit auf dem Holzweg mit Netburst beim P4 und schon der P(entium)1 wurde belächelt wegen seines Gleitkommafehlers.
AMD macht die Erfahrung nun mit dem BD, so wie sie auch schon belächelt wurden wegen ihres fehlerhaften P(henom)1.
Ich denke, AMD liefert im mittleren Peis/Leistungssegment ganz gute Arbeit.
Wer weiß, vielleicht sitzt man gerade in diesem Augenblick bei AMD zusammen am Tisch und überlegt sich etwas ähnlich innovatives wie Athlon/AthlonXP/Athlon64 und versucht gleichzeitig das Beste aus Phenom2, DB und Llano unter einen Hut zu packen. Ein Phenom X6 mit jeweils 2 Integereinheiten pro Kern und einigen anderen Neuerungen des BD und ner GPU auf HD7000-Basis - sowas in der Richtung


----------



## Saab-FAN (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Intel war seinerzeit auf dem Holzweg mit Netburst beim P4 und schon der P(entium)1 wurde belächelt wegen seines Gleitkommafehlers.
> AMD macht die Erfahrung nun mit dem BD, so wie sie auch schon belächelt wurden wegen ihres fehlerhaften P(henom)1.
> Ich denke, AMD liefert im mittleren Peis/Leistungssegment ganz gute Arbeit.
> Wer weiß, vielleicht sitzt man gerade in diesem Augenblick bei AMD zusammen am Tisch und überlegt sich etwas ähnlich innovatives wie Athlon/AthlonXP/Athlon64 und versucht gleichzeitig das Beste aus Phenom2, DB und Llano unter einen Hut zu packen. Ein Phenom X6 mit jeweils 2 Integereinheiten pro Kern und einigen anderen Neuerungen des BD und ner GPU auf HD7000-Basis - sowas in der Richtung


 
Und das ganze auf unter 350mm² Chipfläche 

Ich hab mir den Artikel auf SemiAccurate mal durchgelesen und ich denke, da ist noch Hoffnung für den Bulldozer und den Nachfolger Piledriver. 
Intel werden die nicht bashen können. Aber ich denke mal, dass der Piledriver dann zumindest den Phenom II abhängen wird. 
Gibt es eigentlich schon Tests mit typischer Server-Software und dem Bulldozer? Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wie sich die CPU in dem Bereich schlägt und ob das Teil da den Intels Paroli bieten kann.


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Wieso haben hier immer alle den Anspruch, dass ne Top AMD CPU ne Intel Top-CPU schlagen soll? Ist denn der 2. Platz so schlecht?

Und wieso haben alle den Anspruch, dass der Enduser-Markt der Markt ist, auf dem man als Prozessor-Hersteller sein Geld verdienen will?
AMD sieht die Zukunft des Heim-PCs eher in Handheld- und Mobil-Geräten (haben sie ja selber gesagt), das große Geld wird aber grad mit Büro-PCs und im Server-Markt verdient. Büros brauchen sehr oft nicht die neueste Hardware. Der Servermarkt schon, und dafür ist der Bulldozer auch gemacht.

Das Marketing hat jetzt halt die undankbare Aufgabe, eine Server-CPU im Enduser-Markt zu verkaufen - und da müssen sie sich wohl oder übel was einfallen lassen. Ein cleverer Schachzug, die 4 Module (die im Server-Bereich übrigens nur als 4 cores verkauft werden!) im Endusermarkt als 8-Kerner zu verkaufen. 

Das gute ist, wir lassen uns nicht für dumm verkaufen und warten Tests ab. Aber wir sind auch nur eine kleine und unbedeutende Gruppe von Nerds, mit denen man ohnehin nicht viel Geld verdienen kann. Jedenfalls kann man mit uns keine Entwicklungskosten in Milliardenhöhe wieder reinholen. Diese Ausgaben holt AMD sich woanders - sie wollen mit BD Marktanteile im Server-Bereich zurückholen.
Also, der Bulldozer ist eigentlich nicht für uns gemacht, aber AMDs Marketing versucht natürlich trotzdem bei uns was zu verkaufen.

*Wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt. Es gibt auch andere Märkte für Prozessoren. *

Interessant finde ich natürlich trotzdem, ob man mit Software-Tricks, neuen Treibern oder Schedulern den BD zu Höchstleistungen in Games bringen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wieso haben hier immer alle den Anspruch, dass ne Top AMD CPU ne Intel Top-CPU schlagen soll? Ist denn der 2. Platz so schlecht?


 
Ja ist er, denn:

-Der Zweitplatzierte ist der erste Verlierer

-Bei nur zwei Herstellern ist der zweite auch gleichzeitig der letzte Platz, also nichts, was man als Erfolg werten kann



> Und wieso haben alle den Anspruch, dass der Enduser-Markt der Markt ist, auf dem man als Prozessor-Hersteller sein Geld verdienen will?
> AMD sieht die Zukunft des Heim-PCs eher in Handheld- und Mobil-Geräten (haben sie ja selber gesagt), das große Geld wird aber grad mit Büro-PCs und im Server-Markt verdient. Büros brauchen sehr oft nicht die neueste Hardware. Der Servermarkt schon, und dafür ist der Bulldozer auch gemacht.



Der Trend geht meiner Meinung nach, im Mobilen- und im Desktop-Bereich, hin zur CPU mit IGP. Aber selbst das ist mit Bulldozers first Gen. nicht in vernünftiger Art und Weise zu realisieren (zu geringe Kernleistung, zu hoher Stromverbrauch....)


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass das Umschalten zwischen den Integercores für deren parallele Nutzung ja das Kernfeature der Bulldozerarchitektur ist. Dass es ausgerechnet da hakt, ist dann natürlich maximal desaströs für die Leistung, wie man gesehen hat. *Möglicherweise handelt es sich ja um ein lösbares Problem...*
> Für wenig parallelisierte Aufgaben sollte AMD dann jedenfalls dafür sorgen, dass nur ein Kern pro Modul arbeitet.


Ja das mit dem lösbaren Problem bewegte mich dazu in die Überschrift "Hoffnung" aufzunehmen 


bulldozer schrieb:


> Es wird halt nicht viel bringen.. so heftig  wird die CPU durch das mangelnde Win 7 Threadhandling gar nicht  ausgebremst.
> Windows 8 soll dieses Problem beheben und es war ja die Rede von 2%-10% Performancezuwachs... das ist doch nichts.


 Nun ja, wir sprechen von einer Developer Preview (Win 8) die auf 1 Jahr alten Code basiert (was Hardwareoptimierungen betrifft) und bis zum Release ist ja noch hin. Für weitere optimierung gäbe es auch noch Service Packs... ich glaub schon dran, dass der Bulli noch etwas Potential hat und wenn AMD Ingenieure die Flaschenhälse beseitigen können... kommt man näher an SB und Ivy ran, wenn auch noch LANGE nicht überholen, man darf hier nicht zu träumen anfangen, es geht darum, dass man konkurrenzfähiger ist und die Intel Preise drückt sowie selbst höhere anbieten zu können


flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Naja eine Seite weiter ist ein Vergleich mit dem i7:
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DIEP-Performance1.png
> 
> Beeindruckend ist was anderes.
> ...


 
Die 2 Charts sind ja nicht vergleichbar, da er in dem von dir verlinkten wieder die 8C nutzt und sich somit selbst 20-25% performance nimmt, wie du der von mir zitierten Chart entnehmen kannst


therealbastard schrieb:


> Im nächsten Jahr kommt dann  "Piledriver" und muß sich gegen IvyBridge durchsetzen, darüber steht der  SandyBridgeE...Quo vadis...AMD ???


Das ist unmöglich. Das ist absolut unrealistisch. In 1 Jahr kann man nicht ausreichend CPU änderungen vornehmen. Flaschenhälse wegnehmen und ganz kleine Teile verändern/verbessern. Aber Piledriver wird nur dazu da sein, die gröbsten Fehler auszumerzen, nicht einen großen Performancesprung zu machen, eher die Verbrauchswerte zu korrigieren. Die versprochenen 15% mehr Leistung reichen nicht aus um Sandy Bridge anzugreifen. Das gute für AMD ist, dass Intel derzeit nicht davon zieht (mit absicht versteht sich). So wird Ivy Bridge kaum mehr Performance bieten, weil die Taktraten nicht stark steigen werden - obwohl 30% mehr drin wären dank dem neuen Prozess. Man nimmt den neuen Prozess eher zum Stromsparen und um AMD Luft zu gönnen. Man kann ja sowieso jeden Preiskampf mitgehen, da die 4 Cores "Ivy Bridge" in 22nm mit ihren 1.4 Mrd Transistoren deutlich günstiger gefertigt werden können, als der Bulldozer mit 2 Mrd in 32nm


Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch Parallelen zum Phenom I vs. Phenom  II - Phänomen^^: Erste Generation fehlerbehaftet und nicht wirklich  schnell, die 2. Generation dann schön schnell und günstig.


Der Phenom 2 war nicht wirklich schneller, es ist aber so, dass es sich um eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung handelt:
Der Phenom 1 war alles andere als "Phenomenal" und man war enttäuscht. Als P2 kam mit kleinem Performanceplus und gleichzeitig bereinigten Fehlern, plötzlich war er ein "Held" obwohl bis heute kein Phenom 2 (auch nicht der X6) einem Core i7 von 2008 annähernd das Wasser reichen kann. Und die X4 liegen immer noch maximal gleichauf mit den alten 45 nm Core 2 Quads...
Aber dieses Phenomen ist bekannt:
Windows Vista: wäääääh!
Fast gleiches Windows 7 nach der Vista enttäuschung: Huiiiii!
Dasselbe bei Pentium 4 Wiliamette vs Northwood
Fermi/Thermi 480 vs 580 GTX.
usw, die Liste ist lang, es handelt sich einfach um die reduzierten Erwartungen, bzw darum, dass man sich nun an den Zustand des doch nicht so guten Produkts gewöhnt hat, und die Verbesserungen im Nachfolgeprodukt, so marginal sie auch tatsächlich sind, doch als SEHR GUT bewertet.
Drum wird Piledriver seine Abnehmer finden  Wenn auch nur wenige, wie eben de Phenom 2 mit seinen nichtmal 10% Marktanteil 


unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wieso haben hier immer alle den Anspruch,  dass ne Top AMD CPU ne Intel Top-CPU schlagen soll? Ist denn der 2.  Platz so schlecht?


 
Es ist nicht der 2. Platz der stört, sondern die Abgeschlagenheit.
Mich würde es nicht stören, wenn man von der Performance her gleichauf liegt aber mehr verbraucht. Aber man liegt zwischen 30 und 50% hinten je nach Benchmark auch mal knapp gleichauf, aber wenns um IPC geht ist die ERSCHRECKEND. Hinzu kommt der enorme Strombedarf...
Letzterer macht das Produkt in Umgebungen wo es eben drauf ankommt (HTPC oder gar Laptop) nicht nur DEUTLICH schwächer, der Stromverbrauch macht den Bulldozer absolut UNBRAUCHBAR. Bulldozer Mobile? Haha.... Dann doch lieber den guten alten Pentium 4 M. Außer man taktet Bulli soweit runter, dass er den Speed eines Atoms hat... 
Also bitte den Bulldozer nicht "besser" darstellen, als er ist. Im Dekstop (Edit: und evtl Server) hat er vielleicht irgendwo eine Berechtigung, aber NIRGENDS SONST. Und auch im Desktop versteh ichs nicht, es gibt eben leider besseres zum selben Preis oder sogar günstiger. Der Bulldozer ist einfach nur "OK" wenn man REIN die Performance anschaut... wirklich, sonst nirgends 
DAS jedoch hoffe ich, dass man mit Piledriver verbessern kann...


unterseebotski schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich natürlich trotzdem, ob man mit Software-Tricks,  neuen Treibern oder Schedulern den BD zu Höchstleistungen in Games  bringen kann.


Gut, das ist kein Geheimnis. Wenn du dir genug Zeit nimmst, und eine CPU Architektur wirklich enorm ausreizen möchtest sind leicht nochmal 60% drin. Aber die Zeit nimmt sich kein Entwickler, da die CPUs eh nicht das Problem sind...


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Rollora schrieb:


> Also bitte den Bulldozer nicht "besser" darstellen, als er ist. Im Dekstop hat er vielleicht irgendwo eine Berechtigung, aber NIRGENDS SONST. ...


Mach ich ja gar nicht. Und ich seh das genau anders. In Desktops und Laptops hat der BD keine Berechtigung (zum im Augenblick verlangten Preis). Die gleichen Module werden aber auch in den neuen Opterons verbaut und da haben die sehr wohl eine Berechtigung. Also sag ich's nochmal fett kursiv und unterstrichen: _*Der Bulldozer ist ne Server-CPU !!!*_
Leider kann man in Desktops nicht viel mit der BD-Architektur anfangen, außer in synthetischen Benchmarks. Da ist er ja schnell...


----------



## nightwalking (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ich warte schon seit längerem auf so einen test.

Nur 1 Kern je Modul und dieser mit/ohne Turbo, mal nur 1 Modul,  etc. da sind kaum grenzen gesetzt (sofern der bulldozer eine Kernabschaltung zulässt)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Bartmensch schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel: Aus dem verschrienen  Phenom (TLB BUG und Stromfresser) wurde der wesentlich effizientere und  gut übertaktbare Phenom II.
> Ich bin da guter Hoffnung.





Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch Parallelen zum Phenom I vs. Phenom II - Phänomen^^: Erste Generation fehlerbehaftet und nicht wirklich schnell, die 2. Generation dann schön schnell und günstig.



Ihr solltet dabei aber nicht vergessen das, als der Ph2 kam ... war Nehalem schon längst am start, und AMD konnte mit dem Ph2 Nichtmal den(2 Jahre) alten 45nm Penryn schlagen(bei selben Takt) .
Wenn das wieder so wird, dann hat AMD halt "nur" wieder eine Billich CPU mit der man keinen großen Schnitt macht.(ausser halt der Kunde)


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> _*Der Bulldozer ist ne Server-CPU !!!*_



Das spielt aber letztlich keine Rolle, denn Intels Architekturen werden auch sowohl im Server- als auch im Desktop-Bereich eingesetzt, und leisten sich trotzdem nicht solche Schwächen.


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ihr solltet dabei aber nicht vergessen das, als der Ph2 kam ... war Nehalem schon längst am start, und AMD konnte mit dem Ph2 Nichtmal den(2 Jahre) alten 45nm Penryn schlagen(bei selben Takt) .
> Wenn das wieder so wird, dann hat AMD halt "nur" wieder eine Billich CPU mit der man keinen großen Schnitt macht.(ausser halt der Kunde)


Und ich denke so ähnlich wird es jetzt auch wieder laufen.
Erst kommt IB mit der unglaublich niedrigen TDP,
dann Haswell.


----------



## dochurt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Also sag ich's nochmal fett kursiv und unterstrichen: _*Der Bulldozer ist ne Server-CPU !!!*_
> Leider kann man in Desktops nicht viel mit der BD-Architektur anfangen, außer in synthetischen Benchmarks. Da ist er ja schnell...


 Eigentlich traurig das man es so oft wiederholen muss  

Nun ja auch zum spielen kann man ihn gebrauchen, wobei mir die Benchmarks in niedrigen Auflösungen sorge bereiten mit einer neuen CPU, die man ja über 
mehrere Jahre benutzen möchte : Test: AMD
Da liegt man 20% hinter einen 2jahre alten 870 zurück, der i5-25K hat schon fasst 40% mehr Leistung. Als PC-Spieler möchte man ja nun nicht so oft die CPU wechseln, Grafikkarten hingegen haben ja nun mal eine kürze Verweildauer - Solange man nicht nur Konsolenports spielt 

Auch wenn man nun hier ein wenig Hoffnug verbreiten möchte, ich sehe auch wenn ich normalerweise ein Optimist bin hier leider nicht viel Potential in den nächsten 
Jahren mit der Bulldozer-Architektur um auf Intel aufzuschließen. Man bedenke, dass demnächst schon Ivy kommt, 2013 steht schon Haswell in den Startlöchern.   

Man kann sich natürlich den Bulli kaufen, kein Thema, aber man wird damit nur die zweite Geige spielen und auch schneller Aufrüsten müssen wenn man 
die Performance braucht . Als normalo kann man jetzt erst mal gemütlich abwarten und zuschlagen wenn die Preise im Keller gehen. Ergo nichts neues im Westen,
und AMD verkauft wie in den letzten Jahren auch über den Preis.


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Die Zeit wird´s zeigen, ob die Entwickler von Software konzekent die Technologie des Bulldozer´s nutzen werden.


----------



## Sauerland (26. Oktober 2011)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Und das ganze auf unter 350mm² Chipfläche
> 
> Ich hab mir den Artikel auf SemiAccurate mal durchgelesen und ich denke, da ist noch Hoffnung für den Bulldozer und den Nachfolger Piledriver.
> Intel werden die nicht bashen können. Aber ich denke mal, dass der Piledriver dann zumindest den Phenom II abhängen wird.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Tests mit typischer Server-Software und dem Bulldozer? Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wie sich die CPU in dem Bereich schlägt und ob das Teil da den Intels Paroli bieten kann.


 
Ja es gibt einen anschaulichen Test, unter welchem des Bulldozer gegen diverse Intel CPUs unter Linux antritt. Die zeigen einetlich deutlich das der Bulldozer zumindest unter Linux in der lage ist dem SB 2500 volle Parolli zu bieten, ja zum Teil auch etwas besseren Intel CPUs. Was mich bei dem Test allerdings verwundert hat, ist das man keinen SB 2600K heran gezogen hat.

Der Linuxtest wurde unter Bulldozer Aktuelle Liefersituation aufgeführt und wird immer noch sehr rege debatiert. 

Hier mal der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-ersten-cpus-sind-lagernd-17.html#post3561028 , mußt nur was suchen um die Startseite

Alleine die Tatsache das der Bulldozer aber mit Compiliertem Betriebssystem so schnell laufen kann, zeigt eigentlich das er Potenzial hat. 

Leider auf einem nicht zu breit vertretenen Betriebssystem wie es Linux nun mal ist. Dies zeigt aber auch, dass Microsoft doch einen Teil an Schuld trägt, wenn der Bulldozer so hinterher hinkt.


Gruß



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch Parallelen zum Phenom I vs. Phenom II - Phänomen^^: Erste Generation fehlerbehaftet und nicht wirklich schnell, die 2. Generation dann schön schnell und günstig.
> Hätte es natürlich lieber gesehen, wenn der Bulldozer ein richtig schneller Rechenknecht geworden wäre. Vor allem, weil ich Rechenpower für Renderings brauche und mir die Intel-Plattform zu teuer ist.
> Naja, ist vielleicht besser so: Wenn mit dem Bulldozer 2 auch ein neuer Sockel kommt, kann ich nach 4 Jahren endlich mal das Mainboard austauschen.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber warum greifst du nicht zu einem neuen Board. Ich wollte auch auf DDR3 umsteigen und hab mir jetzt einfach das Asrock 970 Extreme 4 deswegen zugelegt. Damit kannst du ja den Piledriver zumindest noch verbauen, denn der soll ja noch AMD+3 Board tauglich sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Mach ich ja gar nicht. Und ich seh das genau anders. In Desktops und Laptops hat der BD keine Berechtigung (zum im Augenblick verlangten Preis). Die gleichen Module werden aber auch in den neuen Opterons verbaut und da haben die sehr wohl eine Berechtigung. Also sag ich's nochmal fett kursiv und unterstrichen: _*Der Bulldozer ist ne Server-CPU !!!*_
> Leider kann man in Desktops nicht viel mit der BD-Architektur anfangen, außer in synthetischen Benchmarks. Da ist er ja schnell...


Server mal außen vor natürlich. Sry auf Server habe ich nicht gedacht, da es hier auch "besseres" gibt.


Dynamitarde schrieb:


> .. konzekent ...




oder so, ja


----------



## Sauerland (26. Oktober 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Ja es gibt einen anschaulichen Test, unter welchem des Bulldozer gegen diverse Intel CPUs unter Linux antritt. Die zeigen einetlich deutlich das der Bulldozer zumindest unter Linux in der lage ist dem SB 2500 volle Parolli zu bieten, ja zum Teil auch etwas besseren Intel CPUs. Was mich bei dem Test allerdings verwundert hat, ist das man keinen SB 2600K heran gezogen hat.
> 
> Der Linuxtest wurde unter Bulldozer Aktuelle Liefersituation aufgeführt und wird immer noch sehr rege debatiert.
> 
> ...


 
Edit: Hab jetzt mal den Link rausgesucht. [Phoronix] AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer On Ubuntu Linux Review



Rollora schrieb:


> Server mal außen vor natürlich. Sry auf Server habe ich nicht gedacht, da es hier auch "besseres" gibt.


 
Das dürfte vielleicht auch mit ein Grund sein, warum der Bulli unter Linux eine besseres Bild abgibt. Schaut mal das Ergebnis unter Phoronix an. 

Hier scheint er zumindest den SB 2500 locker stehen zu lassen, ist zumindest mein Eindruck, was er unter Windows ja nur mit Mühe wenn überhaupt schafft.

Aber wie schon oft geschrieben, teilen sich die Meinungen zwischen Intel und AMD User extrem bezüglich dem gebotenen.

Die bisherigen Tests haben zumindest aufgezeigt, dass der Bulli bei Anwendungen gar nicht mal so schlecht abschneidet, bei Spielen allerdings enorm zurück fällt. Leider liegt dies wohl auch in der Natur des Designs was ja auf einer Server-CPU basiert, die bekanntlich zum Arbeiten und nicht zum Spielen geschaffen wird.

Nichts desto trotz dürfte der ja schon angekündigte Nachfolger (Piledriver) etwas bessere Werte an den Tag legen. Zumindest was man bisher darüber lesen konnte im Bezug auf den Llano und dessen Nachfolger der ja wiederum auf den Piledriver-Kern basieren soll. Hier soll laut AMD-Angaben ein Plus um 20% bei der CPU und ein Plus von 30% bei der GPU anvisiert sein. Käme dazu noch ein Windows Patch fürs CMT wie seinerzeit bei Intels SMT so könnte mit viel Glück der Bulli II zumindest einmal mit dem Sandy Bridge 2600K gleichziehen. 

Bisher scheint sich für den Bulli allerdings wohl abzuzeichnen, dass er im Preis um einiges nachgeben muss. Bisher ist er ja schon mal auf ca. 213,-€ gefallen und dürfte wohl erst bei rund 160,-€ also als Preisgegner für die Sandy Bridge 2500 interessant werden.

Hoffen wir mal, dass AMD bis zum nächsten Frühjahr einiges noch findet, um wieder mitspielen zu können.


Gruß


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Das dürfte vielleicht auch mit ein Grund sein, warum der Bulli unter Linux eine besseres Bild abgibt. Schaut mal das Ergebnis unter Phoronix an.


Mach ich gerade, bisher keine Überraschungen: in Multithreaden Benchmarks schlägt Bulli den 4- Thread 2500k, an den Rest kommt er oft nicht ran (i7 erster oder 2. Generation). In Povray und ähnlichen Programmen die nach 4 Threads kaum noch skalieren etwa, kann der 2500 den Bulli wieder locker schlagen.



Sauerland schrieb:


> Hier scheint er zumindest den SB 2500 locker stehen zu lassen, ist zumindest mein Eindruck, was er unter Windows ja nur mit Mühe wenn überhaupt schafft.


Locker stehen lassen? Zähl mal in wie vielen Benchmarks er vorne is und in wie vielen er hinten ist. Als 8-Kerner gegen einen 4-Kerner. Das ist alles andere als löblich


Sauerland schrieb:


> Aber wie schon oft geschrieben, teilen sich die Meinungen zwischen Intel und AMD User extrem bezüglich dem gebotenen.


Das liegt am infantilen Fanboygehabe, dass man realitäten nicht wahrhaben will. Dass Bulldozer in Multithreaded Apps vorne dabei sein wird, stand nie zur Debatte. Aber Real World? IPC? Stromverbrauch?
Weiß jetzt nicht obs Winrar auch inzwischen für Linux gibt, aber warum wurde nicht noch ein Zip/Rar/Packmanager getestet. 7Zip ist ja dafür bekannt auf Bulli gut zu skalieren, das ist auch wenig neues... 

Alles inallem sind die Werte auch hier eher durchschnitt, nimmt man den Stromverbrauch mit hinzu, wenig erfreulich. Die andere (Anwendungen) Sicht auf Bulli ist schön und gut, aber da wusste man ja schon, was er kann

Fazit vom dir verlinkten Test ist auch:



> under Linux the AMD FX-8150 is a competitive product to  the Intel Core i5 2500K when dealing with multi-threaded workloads. For single-threaded  work [oder bis zu 4 Threads, anm. Rollora] and other select tasks, the Bulldozer performance is disappointing.


Selbst bei manchen Multithreaded Benchmarks kann der 2500k mithalten.
Die sichtweise ändert also nichts: Bulldozer lahmt in Benchmarks, außer diese Benchmarks nutzen mehr Cores als die Konkurrenz anbietet. Dafür kriegt er aber von mir keinen Applaus.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die 2 Charts sind ja nicht vergleichbar, da er in dem von dir verlinkten wieder die 8C nutzt und sich somit selbst 20-25% performance nimmt, wie du der von mir zitierten Chart entnehmen kannst


 Ich frage mich eh wie der Benchmark bei zwei Charts für den Bulldozer völlig unterschiedliche Werte produzieren kann. Der FX8150 aus dem von mir verlinkten Diagramm müsste ja eigentlich identisch (im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit) mit dem 4M/8C sein. Stattdessen ist er deutlich langsamer?!

Frag mich was so ein Quatsch Bericht soll, gerade der Vergleich zum i7 ist doch interessesant.

Hier ein Benchmark:
AMD's FX-8150 "Zambezi" - Bulldozer in Action + Diep Chess test Benchmark

Selbst wenn man die 10% auf den Bulldozer aufschlägt liegt er hinter dem i7. Und das bei einem Benchmark, wo man die 10% überhaupt sehen kann. Das ist schon ziemlich traurig als letzter Stromhalm wie toll doch Bulldozer ist.

Man gucke sich mal an wo Intel mit nem 6-Kerner steht - der letzten Generation..



Rollora schrieb:


> Locker stehen lassen? Zähl mal in wie vielen Benchmarks er vorne is und  in wie vielen er hinten ist. Als 8-Kerner gegen einen 4-Kerner. Das ist  alles andere als löblich


Er ist ein Quadcore mit SMT. Auch wenn es das AMD-Marketing noch so oft behauptet wird aus Grün nicht plötzlich Blau.


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich eh wie der Benchmark bei zwei Charts für den Bulldozer völlig unterschiedliche Werte produzieren kann. Der FX8150 aus dem von mir verlinkten Diagramm müsste ja eigentlich identisch (im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit) mit dem 4M/8C sein. Stattdessen ist er deutlich langsamer?!
> 
> Frag mich was so ein Quatsch Bericht soll, gerade der Vergleich zum i7 ist doch interessesant.
> 
> ...



Es ist kein SMT!
Das ganze nennt sich CMT.
Mal davon abgesehen: Sie bewerben es als 8C, dann müssen sie auch mit der entsprechenden Kritik klarkommen:
Intels 4C > AMDs 8C


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Es ist kein SMT!
> Das ganze nennt sich CMT.


 Geschenkt, ein Core ist eben ein Core und die 8 "Cores" des Bulldozers sind eben keine Cores. Es sind 4 + 4 "Halbcores".


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Geschenkt, ein Core ist eben ein Core und die 8 "Cores" des Bulldozers sind eben keine Cores. Es sind 4 + 4 "Halbcores".


 
Neeiiiinn, wie oft muss das denn noch hier verbreitet werden? 
Die 8 Integerkerne sind alle identisch, nix ganz plus halb. Je zwei Integerkerne haben zusammen unter anderem nur eine FPU, die ist dann sozusagen "halb" wenn beide Integerkerne gefüttert werden sollen. Es gibt jedenfalls keine Hierarchie zwischen den "Kernen", die sind gleich gleich und nochmals gleich.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Neeiiiinn, wie oft muss das denn noch hier verbreitet werden?
> Die 8 Integerkerne sind alle identisch, nix ganz plus halb. Je zwei Integerkerne haben zusammen unter anderem nur eine FPU, die ist dann sozusagen "halb" wenn beide Integerkerne gefüttert werden sollen. Es gibt jedenfalls keine Hierarchie zwischen den "Kernen", die sind gleich gleich und nochmals gleich.


 Es sind KEINE vollwertigen Cores. Wenn es 8 vollwertige Cores wären, würde beim abschalten der Zusatzcores die Benchmarks langsamer werden, das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall, der Benchmark wird schneller. Es ist also kein 8-Kernern sondern nur ein 4-Kerner mit Zusatzeinheiten. Ob die nun CMT heißen, SMT - ist doch egal.....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ohoh, der BD bringt böses Blut. Da kann man mal sehen, wie schwer es eigentlich ist, aktuelle Chiparchitekturen wirklich zu verstehen.
Richtig ist meiner Meinung nach: Es sind 4 BD-Module, jedes Modul hat eine FPU und 2 Integereinheiten.
Wäre eine Integereinheit allein ein Core, wären es 8 Cores.
Allerdings ist eine Intergereinheit alleine kein Core.
Zählt man nur die FPUs, kommt man auf 4 Cores, allerdings reichen FPUs alleine fürn Core auch nicht.
Wenn Windows die Integereinheiten als Kerne erkennt und im Taskmanager 8 Cores anzeigt, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Bug, der behoben werden sollte.
Ich denke, der DB ist so innovativ, das wir hier wirklich von Modulen reden müssen und Windows müßte korrekterweise die Auslastung der Module anzeigen.


----------



## amdpro (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



geo schrieb:


> Die Probleme waren ja alle irgendwo schon im Gespräch.
> Das die Caches groß aber lahm sind ist im Clusterbetrieb nebensache, bzw. da kommt es auf die Größe und das zusammenspiel des ganzen an. Der BD ist ein reinrassiger Server Prozessor und auf etwas getrimmt das im Desktop keine oder kaum eine Rolle spielt.
> Warum AMD diesen Schritt gemacht hat kann man nur vermuten. Ich vermute mal das man sich gedacht hat, es ist leichter eine Server CPU für den Desktop zu kastrieren oder zu optimieren, wie eine Desktop Architektur zum Servermonster aufzublasen.
> Auch ist die Ferigung offenbar sehr unreif und eher schlecht als recht, was auch nicht gerade förderlich ist.
> ...




Genau genommen ist alles was von AMD an CPUs am Desktopmarkt aufschlägt, Ausschuss aus der Servercpuproduktion (Opteron). 

Die bittere Wahrheit zum "Underdog".


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Es sind KEINE vollwertigen Cores. Wenn es 8 vollwertige Cores wären, würde beim abschalten der Zusatzcores die Benchmarks langsamer werden, das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall, der Benchmark wird schneller. Es ist also kein 8-Kernern sondern nur ein 4-Kerner mit Zusatzeinheiten. Ob die nun CMT heißen, SMT - ist doch egal.....


 CMT ist aber kein SMT ala Intels HT :

Thg hat es eigentlich sehr gut erklärt, AMD eigenen Aussagen (non Marketing) :


> Für das Betriebssystem sehen die so  entstandenen Module wie zwei Kerne aus, dabei nicht unähnlich einem  Intel-Kern mit Hyper-Threading. AMD betont natürlich eifrig, dass  Bulldozer sich ganz und gar nicht wie eine CPU mit  Hyper-Threading  benehmen wird, weil das Design bessere Skalierbarkeit erlaubt als zwei  Threads, die sich einen Kern teilen müssen. Auch das ergibt wieder Sinn,  denn man kann ein Bulldozer-Modul nicht wirklich als einen einzelnen  Kern beschreiben, weil viele der Einheiten eben doch doppelt vorhanden  sind.


Vollständige erklärung gibt es hier: Das Bulldozer-Konzept : AMD FX-8150 im Test: Der Bulldozer rückt an

Ich persönlich würde die Definition Module erlauben lassen, sofern derjenige weiß was ein Modul ist !

Glaube aber kaum, dass jeder es auch verstehen kann 

Edith: Wer bei AMDs CMT mittlerweile von 4cores/8threads spricht, der versucht nur die Leistung schön zureden ! Weiterhin denke ich auch, dass die Architekturen von AMD und Intel nicht mehr vergleichbar sind, zu unterschiedliche Techniken ....


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> CMT ist aber kein SMT ala Intels HT :
> 
> Thg hat es eigentlich sehr gut erklärt, AMD eigenen Aussagen (non Marketing) :


 Steht doch genau das darin, was ich sage: Die 8 "Kerne" des Bulldozers sind eben keine VOLLWERTIGEN Kerne. Davon hat er nur 4.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Hab ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es nach einer normalen Definition 8Kerne sind - Es sind eben halt auch keine 4 "Vollwertige" Kerne, 
dafür ist die Leistung zu gering 

Das man aber schon in einigen Foren von 4Kernen mit 8Threads spricht, finde ich an den Haaren herbeigezogen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Es sind eben halt auch keine 4 "Vollwertige" Kerne,
> dafür ist die Leistung zu gering


Naja, genau genommen sind es schon 4 Kerne, in denen allerdings mehr steckt, als man für einen Kern eigentlich braucht, daher empfiehlt sich hier der Name Modul. Nur auf Grund der Leistung zu sagen, es sind keine Kerne, ist auch etwas...gewagt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Das man aber schon in einigen Foren von 4Kernen mit 8Threads spricht, finde ich an den Haaren herbeigezogen


 Halte ich aber für deutlich näher an der Wahrheit, die Performance zeigt es ja.

Nur weil ich meine vier Winterreifen neben mein Auto lege habe ich ja nicht zwei Autos  Auch nicht wenn ich noch nen Motor und Lenkrad dazu packe.


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Im Server-Bereich wird 1 Modul als 1 core verkauft.  Das trifft es leistungsmäßig wohl auch eher.
Da hat der 8 core-Opteron also auch 8 Module (und wäre damit ein 16 core Desktop... ).

Der Grund ist hier: Lizenzen von Server-Betriebssystemen werden nach CPU-cores berechnet. 4 Kerne = 4 Lizenzen.

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Leistung des BD aussähe, wenn man das Betriebssystem zwingen könnte, 1 Modul als 1 Kern anzusehen. Unter Windows 7 wäre das glaub besser -> ist nur die Frage, ob es geht.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Nur mal so nebenbei, AMD spricht beim Bulldozer von CMT, dass heißt CoreMultiThreading, ein Modul beinhaltet 2integer Kerne ob diese sich nun 
gewisse Teile in einen Modul teilen hat ja nichts mit der AMDischen Definition vom Kern Zutun - Wüsste nicht das AMD sich in der Vergangenheit 
schon mal Gedanken gemacht hat über einen Kern, wenn sie diese nach einen Rating von Intel bezeichnen würden, würde ein AMD-Kern ca. 75% 
eines Intels entsprechen . Aber darum geht es ja im Endeffekt nicht, ich wehre mich halt wenn man meint den FX8150 als 4Kerner zu bezeichnen, 
was schlichtweg Falsch ist .

4Moduler beim stärksten Modell, der 8 Threads ausführen kann, die Bezeichnung 8Kerner wäre auch Richtig !

Aber ich hab es schon vorher gesagt, dass die Techniken von AMD und Intel zu Unterschiedlich sind um diese noch miteinander zu Vergleichen - Punkt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, AMD spricht beim Bulldozer von CMT, dass heißt CoreMultiThreading, ein Modul beinhaltet 2integer Kerne ob diese sich nun
> gewisse Teile in einen Modul teilen hat ja nichts mit der AMDischen Definition vom Kern Zutun - Wüsste nicht das AMD sich in der Vergangenheit
> schon mal Gedanken gemacht hat über einen Kern, wenn sie diese nach einen Rating von Intel bezeichnen würden, würde ein AMD-Kern ca. 75%
> eines Intels entsprechen . Aber darum geht es ja im Endeffekt nicht, ich wehre mich halt wenn man meint den FX8150 als 4Kerner zu bezeichnen,
> ...


 
Du hast Recht und wir haben Ruhe.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Du hast die CPU architektur konzepte "In-Order-CPU" und "Out-of-order" CPU nicht verstanden.
> 
> ein intel cpu core ist ca seit der sockel 775  E6600 serie ein 4core-in-order-cpu je 1 st Out of Order core.
> 
> ...


Boah, wenn ich sowas lese, bekomm ich Kretze.
Weniger inhaltlich, denn das habe ich nicht verstanden.
Und verstanden habe ich es nicht, weil die Sätze so unverständlich geschrieben sind.
Achte mal bitte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, setz ein paar Satzzeichen, verbinge Wörte, die zusammengehören mit -
Dann könnte man vielleicht auch verstehen, was Du uns sagen möchtest.

Ich hab mal versucht, das für mich verständlich umzuschreiben, aber es bleiben Zweifel...


> Du hast die CPU-Architektur-Konzepte "In-Order-CPU" und "Out-of-Order"-CPU nicht verstanden:
> Ein Intel-CPU-Kern ist ca seit dem Sockel 775/der E6600-Serie eine 4-Core-in-Order-CPU je 1 st(Hä? Was heißt "st"?) Out-of-Order-Core.
> Und willst du nun sagen, das ein E6600-Dualcore eine 8-Core-CPU ist, nur weil er physikalisch "In-Order" ein 8-Kerner ist?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

@ flankendiskriminator

Intel baut aber durch SMT nur 4-Kerner, die 8 Threads anzeigen. Mehr nicht. Beim Bulldozer gibts aber noch einen vollen Integer-Kern dazu, weswegen ein Modul so beschrieben werden kann, dass es dann 80% der Leistung eines fiktiven Zweikerners wäre.
Somit müsste man dann korrekterweise nicht von einem 4-Kerner, sondern 6,4-Kerner (sofern man 8 theoretische Kerne (4 Module) nimmt, diese dann aber mit besagten 0,8 multipliziert) sprechen. Im Grunde ist es viel eher ein 8-Kerner, denn ein 4-Kerner, weil eben die Integerkerne separat vorhanden sind und der Rest geteilt ist. Somit kann er wirklich zwei Threads parallel verarbeiten anstelle nur nen zweiten Thread einzuschieben und somit beide zu verlangsamen. Intel baut nur ein paar % mehr Transistoren ein, AMD nen ganzen Haufen, weil nicht nur der Thread intern anderes durchgeleitet wird, sondern eigene Pipelines hat.

Wie aber ruyven-macaran schon bemerkte zur Architektur:




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weniger  Ausführungseinheiten die auch noch mehr Threads brauchen, um ausgelastet  zu werden[...] und der winzige  L1D-Cache und der weiterhin knapp bemessene Decoder machten auch nicht  mehr Hoffnung.[...]









ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Das mangelnde Erkenntniss mag vielleicht an der Ist-Situation liegen
> - deutliche IPC Verschlechterung
> - Probleme mit dem Grundkonzept
> ...




Auch wenn AMD angegeben hatte, die ALUs etc. effizienter und mächtiger zu basteln, liegen die im Vergleich zum X6 (4Moduler) und zum X4 (3 Moduler) usw zahlenmäßig weit zurück. Ich persönlich hatte, nachdem es hieß, dadurch kann man trotz weniger Einheiten hier durch deren Verbesserungen die IPC erhöhen könnte, auch gehofft, dass die IPC leicht höher liegt und durch den erhöhten Takt einiges ausgeglichen werden konnte. Dazu noch ne längere Pipeline? Muss per se nicht schlecht sein, nur negativ konnotiert durch den P4.

Wenn ich hier dann sehe, wie andere die Architektur und die Resultate dann so "analysieren", kann ich für die Zukunft mal hoffen, dass AMD es gelingt, diese Flaschenhälse deutlich aufzubohren durch Erhöhen der Alu/AGU/wasauchimmerbremst-Anzahl, so dass dann auch im Single-Thread mehr geleistet werden kann.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was der große L2-Cache bringt, außer höhere Latenzen und ne große Die-Fläche. Vllt sollte man sich hier aus Kostengründen mal auf 1536KB oder gar 1024KB reduzieren und dann den L1 aufstocken und andere Einheiten reinsetzen. Wenn ich mir nämclih anschaue, dass das ganze Dings 350mm² fett ist, der eigentliche Kern selber aber die 30mm² streift, dann hört irgendwann der Spaß auf. Weniger Die-fläche und erhöhte Ausbeute würde ich wichtiger finden, als Monster-Caches.

Ich hatte zudem gehofft, dass sih beide Integerkerne zusammenschalten hätte können, aber dem ist nicht so. Ob es technisch machbar ist, keine Ahnung.



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Du hast die CPU architektur konzepte "In-Order-CPU" und "Out-of-order" CPU nicht verstanden.
> 
> ein intel cpu core ist ca seit der sockel 775  E6600 serie ein 4core-in-order-cpu je 1 st Out of Order core.
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, was schreibst du denn für einen Müll?
Den ganzen Text kannst in die Tonne kloppen, inhaltlich. Von der Schreibweise, die nicht gerade einfach zu lesen ist, braucht man nicht reden.

In-Order und Out-of-Order sind was komplett anderes, als was du da schreibst. Denn, das beschreibt die Abarbeitung der Befehle innerhalb des Prozessor. In-Order meint, dass alles genauso berechnet wird, wie es ankommt, auch wenn man einen Befehl vorziehen könnte, da in der Pipeline Einheiten einfach brach liegen.
Out-of-Order bedeutet logischerweise außerhalb der Reihe, was also bedeutet: Die Befehle werden nicht mehr abgearbeitet, wie sie ankommen, sondern wie diese die Pipeline möglich gut auslasten.

Der Intel Atom ist eine abgespeckte In-Ordner Architektur, und somit schnarchlahm. Das erklärt übrigens auch, warum beim Atom Hyperthreading, SMT, so extrem viel bringt, denn so kann man in die schlcht ausgelastete Pipeline nochmal nen Thread reinpacken, um diese gut zu nutzen.
Bei einer Out-of-Order-Architektur, wie alles andere momentan erhältliche, ist das einfach nicht so möglich.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



> Ich hatte zudem gehofft, dass sih beide Integerkerne zusammenschalten  hätte können, aber dem ist nicht so. Ob es technisch machbar ist, keine  Ahnung.


Wenn sich die beiden zusammenschalten könnten, wäre die Leistung zumindest in Single-Thread brauchbar - Richtig 

Und wenn es machbar gewesen wäre, hätten sie es getan - Glaube nicht, dass uns AMD Leistung vorenthalten hätte - Blöder Satz, ach egal ^^


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, AMD spricht beim Bulldozer von CMT, dass heißt CoreMultiThreading, ein Modul beinhaltet 2integer Kerne ob diese sich nun
> gewisse Teile in einen Modul teilen hat ja nichts mit der AMDischen Definition vom Kern Zutun - Wüsste nicht das AMD sich in der Vergangenheit
> schon mal Gedanken gemacht hat über einen Kern, wenn sie diese nach einen Rating von Intel bezeichnen würden, würde ein AMD-Kern ca. 75%
> eines Intels entsprechen . Aber darum geht es ja im Endeffekt nicht, ich wehre mich halt wenn man meint den FX8150 als 4Kerner zu bezeichnen,
> was schlichtweg Falsch ist .


 Natürlich ist es ein Quadcore. Wenn ich einen Sandy Bridge nehme, habe ich 4 Kerne, die alle (theoretisch) einzeln zu 100% funktionieren würden. Wenn ich das bei einem Bulldozer mache, habe ich auch hinterher nur 4 funktioniernde - den anderen 4 fehlen ja nicht unwesentliche Bestandteile zur Funktion. Es ist reines Marketing den Bulldozer als 8-Kerner zu bezeichnen, er hat keine 8 VOLLWERTIGEN Kerne.

Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist zu verstehen, dass Kern = eigenständige Einheit ist. So wurden Kerne schon immer definiert. Nur dann kann ich von einem 8 Kerner sprechen. 75% eines Kerns machen eben noch keinen Kern 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Intel baut  aber durch SMT nur 4-Kerner, die 8 Threads anzeigen. Mehr nicht. Beim  Bulldozer gibts aber noch einen vollen Integer-Kern dazu, weswegen ein  Modul so beschrieben werden kann, dass es dann 80% der Leistung eines  fiktiven Zweikerners wäre.


Ja man sieht sehr gut wie die 4 Module jeweils die Leistung eines Dualcores haben  Und dann reichen diese 4x2x0,8-Kerne nichtmal dafür einen 4-Kerner zu schlagen und das auch noch bei deutlich höherem Takt 

Und noch dazu werden die Benchmarks auch noch SCHNELLER, wenn man die 4 75% Kerne abschaltet. Das zeigt natürlich wie überlegen das Konzept ist und wie groß die Mehrleistung ist 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Somit müsste man dann korrekterweise nicht  von einem 4-Kerner, sondern 6,4-Kerner (sofern man 8 theoretische Kerne  (4 Module) nimmt, diese dann aber mit besagten 0,8 multipliziert)  sprechen. Im Grunde ist es viel eher ein 8-Kerner, denn ein 4-Kerner,  weil eben die Integerkerne separat vorhanden sind und der Rest geteilt  ist. Somit kann er wirklich zwei Threads parallel verarbeiten anstelle  nur nen zweiten Thread einzuschieben und somit beide zu verlangsamen.  Intel baut nur ein paar % mehr Transistoren ein, AMD nen ganzen Haufen,  weil nicht nur der Thread intern anderes durchgeleitet wird, sondern  eigene Pipelines hat.


Nach der Definition, die man bisher immer für 4-Kerner im allgemeinen und Kerne im speziellen hatten ist es kein 8-Kerner. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Er hat nur 4 vollwertige Kerne + 4 unvollständige Kerne. Ob diese unvollständigen KErne dann 5% eines vollwertigen Kernes oder 99% haben spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Es ist eben KEIN vollwertiger Kern. Wenn überhaupt könnte man von 4+4 sprechen, aber das könnte Intel mit identischer Logik genauso.

Ständig dieses anbeten des Geblubbers des AMD-Marketings, schrecklich. Wenn die euch Morgen sagen ein Haufen ******* ist ein 16-Core werden das hier auch noch einige ständig wiederholen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Und intel ist ja wohl etwas kompetenter als die foren user hier!
> 
> Super korrekt gibt es nur 1. metode eine CPU zu Kadegorisieren die "In-Order-Architecture-core"
> [...]
> ...


 


flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ständig dieses anbeten des Geblubbers des AMD-Marketings, schrecklich. Wenn die euch Morgen sagen ein Haufen ******* ist ein 16-Core werden das hier auch noch einige ständig wiederholen


Ich glaube, da haben sich zwei gefunden 
Also ob Intel kompetenter ist als so mancher Foren-User hier, laß ich mal dahingestellt. Manchmal zweifel ich ganz stark an Intel...

Und dann kommen wir schon zu meinem Kritikpunkt an den beiden Beiträgen:
1. Gibt es nicht nur eine korrekte Methode, CPUs zu kategorisieren und erst recht nicht in Hinblick auf "In-Order".
2. Bezweifel ich ganz stark, das sich die Intel-Zähl-Methode durchgesetzt hat, wie dieser Thread beweist, sonst wären wir uns hier ja alle einige, weil wir alle den BD so durchzählen würden wie Intel.
3. Gilt es schon irgendwie die Begrifflichkeiten des Marketings zu beachten. Die Architekturen sind so unterschiedlich, das es meiner Meinung nach absolut legitim ist, wenn AMD sagt, das man es bei ihnen so und so sehen muß. 

Ich bleibe dabei: der Bulli hat keine Kerne im klassischen Sinne, er hat Module.

Um weitere Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden, sollten wir zukünftig bei Intel von Kernen, bei AMD aber zumindest in Hinsicht auf den Bulldozer von Modulen reden. Beide bringen Leistung, die man messen kann, aber auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise: Birnen und Äpfel machen auch satt, aber schmecken total unterschiedlich. Sowenig, wie man Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen kann, geht das auch mit Modulen und Kernen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Was ich nicht verstehe:

Warum hat man nicht einfach ein natives 6-Core Design gebaut? Anstelle 4x(1+0,75) an Cores zu verbauen, hätte man bei ähnlich viel Die-Fläche auch direkt 6 vollwertige Cores verbauen können. Dann wäre kein Win7-Patch nötig gewesen, keine Probleme wo welcher Core jetzt genutzt wird etc.

Dafür hätte man die Entwicklungszeit auch einfach in die Optimierung des IPCs stecken können und wäre hinterher bei einer DEUTLICH besseren CPU gelandet als das was man heute hat. Auch für Server.

So sieht Bulldozer eher aus wie halb durchdacht und dann noch schlecht ausgeführt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> du hast einfach 4 sichtbare kerne und 12 nicht sichtbare kerne die spekulative berechnungen machen um die anderen 4 kerne zu unterstützen.
> 
> nur sind die 16 units von ausen vom betriebsystem nicht sichtbar da die hälfte spekulative berechnungen Out-off-order für die jeweilige nachbar unit anstellt.


Äh, entschuldige, ich hab ja vorhin versucht, Deinen Beitrag vorhin verständlich zu machen, aber das hier ist einfach falsch.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> 
> Warum hat man nicht einfach ein natives 6-Core Design gebaut? Anstelle 4x(1+0,75) an Cores zu verbauen, hätte man bei ähnlich viel Die-Fläche auch direkt 6 vollwertige Cores verbauen können. Dann wäre kein Win7-Patch nötig gewesen, keine Probleme wo welcher Core jetzt genutzt wird etc.
> 
> ...


Ganz meiner Meinung. AMD hätte den Phenom II X6 als Grundlage nehmen sollen und die einzelnen Kerne überarbeiten, optimieren etc. Das hätte sicherlich deutlich mehr gebracht - zumindest für den Spieler-Desktop-Computer.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Quadcore. Wenn ich einen Sandy Bridge nehme, habe ich 4 Kerne, die alle (theoretisch) einzeln zu 100% funktionieren würden. Wenn ich das bei einem Bulldozer mache, habe ich auch hinterher nur 4 funktioniernde - den anderen 4 fehlen ja nicht unwesentliche Bestandteile zur Funktion. Es ist reines Marketing den Bulldozer als 8-Kerner zu bezeichnen, er hat keine 8 VOLLWERTIGEN Kerne.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist zu verstehen, dass Kern = eigenständige Einheit ist. So wurden Kerne schon immer definiert. Nur dann kann ich von einem 8 Kerner sprechen. 75% eines Kerns machen eben noch keinen Kern
> 
> ...



Du kannst bei einem derart anderen Konzept nicht die Definitionskeule  auspacken mit einer Methode, die hierbei nicht greift. Intel bastelt  hier einen Vierkerner und rüstet den mit ein paar kleinen Transistoren  so aus, dass diese dann pro Kern zwei Treads anzeigen.  Hier spricht man  dann von logischen + virtuellen Kernen. Hier ist nichts doppelt  vorhanden oder sonstwas. Man versuächt nur bei zwei Threads die  Auslastung ein kleines Stück zu erhöhen. AMD baut hier die  Multi-Thread-Leistung deutlich aus, indem sie einen kompletten  Integer-Kern reinsetzen.

Somit kann man mit mehr Transistorbudget als Intel die Leistung eines Kerns im Vergleich bei zwei Threads drastisch steigern.

Du machst dich lustig, dass ein solcher 8-Kerner einen 4-Kerner nicht  schlägt? Ernsthaft? Vergisst du nicht, dass Intel eine deutlich höhere  IPC hat? Dass viele Programme keine 8 Integerkerne ansteuern? Dass somit  pro Thread Intel deutlich schneller ist?

Du hast auch vergessen, dass der Titel des Threads hier die Bremsen des Designs ansprechen soll, wo es hakt und wo Verbesserungspotenzial herrscht. Dass der Bulldozer - warum AMD es so gemacht hat, keine Ahnung - eine geringere IPC als der Vorgänger aufweist, warum der L1-Daten-Cache so gering ist, warum so viel Fläche in großen/langsamen Cache gesteckt wurde, DAS ist das Verbesserungspotential.
Warum AMD hier so auf Multithread setzt, aber dann getätigten Verbesserungen der Einheiten durch deren geringere Zahl mehr als nur auffressen lässt, weiß ich nicht.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nach der Definition, die man bisher immer für 4-Kerner im allgemeinen und Kerne im speziellen hatten ist es kein 8-Kerner. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Er hat nur 4 vollwertige Kerne + 4 unvollständige Kerne. Ob diese unvollständigen KErne dann 5% eines vollwertigen Kernes oder 99% haben spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Es ist eben KEIN vollwertiger Kern. Wenn überhaupt könnte man von 4+4 sprechen, aber das könnte Intel mit identischer Logik genauso.
> 
> Ständig dieses anbeten des Geblubbers des AMD-Marketings, schrecklich. Wenn die euch Morgen sagen ein Haufen ******* ist ein 16-Core werden das hier auch noch einige ständig wiederholen



Nein, kann man nicht. Intel hat bei 4 Kernen nur 4 Kerne. Es werden nur doppelt so viele angezeigt, wegen SMT. Nichts verdoppelt, keine Ausführugnseinheiten, nichts. Bei AMD eben schon. Und bezieht man sich auf die Integerkerne sind es derer 8. Und es sind wesentliche Ausführungseinheiten. Du kannst SMT und CMT keinesfalls vergleichen. Ich spreche auch lieber von Modulen als von Kernen, aber da AMD deutlich an die 8 Kerne rankommt, so kann man es durchgehen lassen, von 8 Kernern zu sprechen.

Und den Kommentar von dem Haufen ******* hättest stecken lassen können. Du redest davon, dass man bei Intel 8-Kerner sagen müsste, obwohl das Quatsch ist. Wäre der neue Prozessor das, was er vllt mal hätte werden sollen, dann würde es diesn Thread nicht geben.

e:/
@ Quaridarium

 Lies dir mal Out-*OF*-Order durch und verwechsle das nicht auch noch mit SMT oder andersrum.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> nun es ist bullshit bingo von 4 kernen und 4 modulen zu sprechen.
> da beide exakt 16stück 64bit integer rechen units haben.
> also muss man sich auf eine zählmetode einigen... zählt jede 64bit rechen unit als 1 core? oder zählt man in intels zählweise
> dann ist es 16/4.


Quatsch, wie machst Du das dann die Shader bei ATI/NVidia? Die GTX560Ti hat 384, die HD6870 1120. Die ATI-Karte müßte also 3mal so schnell sein.
Ist sie aber nicht. Weil NVidia einen 3-dimensionale Shader verbaut, während ATI  5 1-dimensionale Stream Prozessoren zu einem Shader verbaut. Die 1120 sind bei ATI keine Shader, sondern Stream Prozessoren. 1120 : 5 = 224 Shader und dann weiß man auch, warum die GTX560Ti so gut abschneidet.
Es wird nunmal unterschiedlich gezählt, man muß nur wissen, was es bedeutet.
Eine Integereinheit alleine ist noch ein Kern.



> und jetzt komm mir nicht mit aber der bulldozer hat 8 integer units.  falsch er hat 8 sichtbare fürs OS und 16 im gesamten.


Falsch, der Bulldozer hat 16 Integereinheiten und alle 16 sind fürs OS "sichtbar"  (was immer Du damit sagen willst) und nutzbar.




> Falsch ist nur das du nachwievor nicht verstehst wie "Out-Off-order" funktioniert.
> Out of order bedeutet das bei intel 4 gleichwertige rechen units spekulativ die selbe aufgabe auf verschiedenen wegen rechnen und das ergebniss was dann am schnellsten korrekt ist und vorliegt wird als ergebniss des fake cores an das OS ausgegeben.
> 
> "Out-Off-order" bedeutet also das bei intel 4 cores  ein virtualisierten core emulieren und das OS denkt so dumm wie es ist es sei nur 1 core.


 Ich glaube, Du hast In-Order und Off-Order nicht verstanden. Und mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht, ich möchte mich nicht mit Dir streiten.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Wollte zwar auch noch was schreiben, aber das hat Kreisverkehr schon gemacht   - Leider hink mein Internet


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du kannst bei einem derart anderen Konzept nicht die Definitionskeule  auspacken mit einer Methode, die hierbei nicht greift. Intel bastelt  hier einen Vierkerner und rüstet den mit ein paar kleinen Transistoren  so aus, dass diese dann pro Kern zwei Treads anzeigen.  Hier spricht man  dann von logischen + virtuellen Kernen. Hier ist nichts doppelt  vorhanden oder sonstwas. Man versuächt nur bei zwei Threads die  Auslastung ein kleines Stück zu erhöhen. AMD baut hier die  Multi-Thread-Leistung deutlich aus, indem sie einen kompletten  Integer-Kern reinsetzen.


Ich habe eine ziemlich eindeutige Definition. Und die war so auch immer gültig, bis AMD mit ihrem Marketing angefangen hat den Begriff "Kern" auszuhöhlen.

Und natürlich hat auch Intel mit SMT gewisse Einheiten doppelt vorhanden. Keine Alus/Ausführungseinheiten, aber eben Backend. Eine ALU macht aber nunmal noch lange keinen Kern und auch kein Backend. Nur die Kombination des ganzen. Eben die 100%. Und die 100% sind ein Kern. Und 100% sind nur 4 Kerne des Bulldozers, ergo ein Quadcore.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Somit kann man mit mehr Transistorbudget als Intel die Leistung eines Kerns im Vergleich bei zwei Threads drastisch steigern.


Das ist allgemein vollkommener Quatsch. In gewissen Nutzungsszenarien vielleicht, grundsätzlich aber eben auch nicht.

Oder warum wird der Bulldozer denn in gewissen Benchmarks schneller, wenn ich die zusätzlichen Cores deaktivieren und nur 4 vollwertige Rechnen lasse?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du machst dich lustig, dass ein solcher 8-Kerner einen 4-Kerner nicht  schlägt? Ernsthaft? Vergisst du nicht, dass Intel eine deutlich höhere  IPC hat? Dass viele Programme keine 8 Integerkerne ansteuern? Dass somit  pro Thread Intel deutlich schneller ist?


Wir nähern uns dem Problem des Bulldozers und warum dieser Konzept in seiner jetzigen Form ein totaler Flop ist 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du hast auch vergessen, dass der Titel des Threads hier die Bremsen des Designs ansprechen soll, wo es hakt und wo Verbesserungspotenzial herrscht. Dass der Bulldozer - warum AMD es so gemacht hat, keine Ahnung - eine geringere IPC als der Vorgänger aufweist, warum der L1-Daten-Cache so gering ist, warum so viel Fläche in großen/langsamen Cache gesteckt wurde, DAS ist das Verbesserungspotential.
> Warum AMD hier so auf Multithread setzt, aber dann getätigten Verbesserungen der Einheiten durch deren geringere Zahl mehr als nur auffressen lässt, weiß ich nicht.


Verbesserungspotential ist eben auch die Mehrleistung durch das Deaktivieren der Pseudo-Kerne. Ergo funktioniert sogar ein ziemlich elementarer Teil der Architektur nicht. Was es noch blödsinniger macht von einem 8-Kerner zu reden, wenn die 4 Zusatzkerne mehr Problem als Lösung sind.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht. Intel hat bei 4 Kernen nur 4 Kerne. Es werden nur doppelt so viele angezeigt, wegen SMT. Nichts verdoppelt, keine Ausführugnseinheiten, nichts. Bei AMD eben schon. Und bezieht man sich auf die Integerkerne sind es derer 8. Und es sind wesentliche Ausführungseinheiten. Du kannst SMT und CMT keinesfalls vergleichen. Ich spreche auch lieber von Modulen als von Kernen, aber da AMD deutlich an die 8 Kerne rankommt, so kann man es durchgehen lassen, von 8 Kernern zu sprechen.


Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn du ein Auto ohne Motor und Achsen da steht hast würde auch keiner mehr von einem Auto sprechen. Sondern von einer Karosserie. Und erst Recht würde man dsa ganze nicht in ein Autorennen schicken.

Das man mit den Zusatzeinheiten einem zweiten vollwertigen Kern bei AMD näher kommt als Intel mag sein, man hat aber eben immer noch keinen Kern. Daher kann man einfach nicht von 8-Kerner sprechen. Es hätte auch von sich aus niemand den BUlldozer als 8-Kerner bezeichnet, wenn das AMD nicht per Marketingkampagne versucht durch zu drücken.

Nach der Logik die hier angewendet werden, wäre ja bereits ein 486 ein Dualcore - denn der hatte einen mathematischen Coprozessor, der ja auch eine zweite Ausführungseinheit besessen hat. Und eine zweite Ausführungseinheit reicht ja scheinbar um ein "Kern" darzustellen 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Und den Kommentar von dem Haufen ******* hättest stecken lassen können. *Du redest davon, dass man bei Intel 8-Kerner sagen müsste*, obwohl das Quatsch ist. Wäre der neue Prozessor das, was er vllt mal hätte werden sollen, dann würde es diesn Thread nicht geben.


 Wo tue ich das?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Falsch ist nur das du nachwievor nicht verstehst wie "Out-Off-order" funktioniert.
> Out of order bedeutet das bei intel 4 gleichwertige rechen units spekulativ die selbe aufgabe auf verschiedenen wegen rechnen und das ergebniss was dann am schnellsten korrekt ist und vorliegt wird als ergebniss des fake cores an das OS ausgegeben.
> 
> "Out-Off-order" bedeutet also das bei intel 4 cores  ein virtualisierten core emulieren und das OS denkt so dumm wie es ist es sei nur 1 core.


Das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht o.O 
Da wird gar nichts spekulativ auf verschiedenen Wegen berechnet,das würde ja bedeuten dass die CPU keine eindeutigen Befehle erhält sondern raten muss was sie eigentlich machen soll , wenn dann zufällig das erste Ergebnis auch korrekt ist funktioniert das Programm weiter ? Die Effizienz wäre absolut grottig ?

Für verschiedene Befehle gibt es verschiedene Einheiten, die mit definierten Befehlen angesteuert werden um korrekte Ergebnisse zu liefern. 
Das hat mit der Out-of-Order Idee aber wenig zu tun, die besagt nur dass Befehle umsortiert werden können wenn man so die CPU besser auslasten kann.
Wichtig ist auch noch die Superskalarität, bei der Befehle parallel bearbeitet werden um wieder die CPU besser auszulasten.(nicht verwechseln mit SMT!)

Das einzige was spekulativ ist die Sprungvorhersage , die sehr wichtig ist um Pipeline-Stalls möglichst zu vermeiden.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



> Das man mit den Zusatzeinheiten einem zweiten vollwertigen Kern bei AMD  näher kommt als Intel mag sein, man hat aber eben immer noch keinen  Kern. Daher kann man einfach nicht von 8-Kerner sprechen. Es hätte auch  von sich aus niemand den BUlldozer als 8-Kerner bezeichnet, wenn das AMD  nicht per Marketingkampagne versucht durch zu drücken.


Einerseits richtig, aber jetzt wieder die Marketingabteillug von AMD den schwarzen Peter zu zuschieben ist auch nicht korrekt :



> *Definitionsfrage – Was ist eigentlich ein Kern?*
> 
> Allerdings  wird wohl auch AMD in Zukunft seine Worte mit mehr Bedacht wählen  müssen, denn auch die Bulldozer-Module beinhalten nicht zwei komplette  Kerne. *Stattdessen  teilen sie sich gewisse Einheiten, die man normalerweise pro Kern  erwarten würde. Dazu gehören die Fetch- und Decode-Einheiten, die  Gleitkomma-Einheiten und der L2-Cache.*
> 
> Laut  *Mike Butler, dem Chefarchitekten der Bulldozer-Architektur*, ist dies  aber vertretbar, weil traditionelle Kerne in Umgebungen, wo  Leistungsaufnahme eine Rolle spielt, ihren thermischen Spielraum nicht  optimal ausnutzen. Das  ist tatsächlich nachvollziehbar: Wenn man  versucht, in einem Server so viele Kerne wie möglich unterzubringen,  wird man beim Design diejenigen Ressourcen und Einheiten bevorzugen, die  am häufigsten genutzt werden. Die anderen stellt man eben nur ein Mal  bereit, so dass von mehreren Kernen genutzt werden. So spart man  Chipfläche und kann die Leistungsaufnahme reduzieren, ohne dabei allzu  große Abstriche bei der Performance hinnehmen zu müssen.


Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, es sagt keiner das der Bulli 8 Vollwertige Kerne hat, es sind aber 8logisch vorhanden .

dazu passend dieses:



> Das bedeutet allerdings auch, dass  AMD seine Definition von „Kern“ umschreiben muss, was man unter dem  Begriff „Kern“ versteht. Um den Bulldozer nicht ins falsche Licht zu  rücken, gilt nun laut AMD (wenig überraschend) alles als Kern, was  eigene Integer-Ausführungs-Pipelines besitzt. Das ist ein Stück weit  nachvollziehbar, denn die meisten Aufgaben, die Prozessor abarbeitet,  bestehen größtenteils aus Ganzzahl-Berechnungen. Prinzipiell haben wir  an dieser Definition nicht mehr oder weniger auszusetzen, als an anderen  Definitionen. Doch wenn das Teilen von Ressourcen sich negativ auf die  Pro-Takt-Performance auswirken wird, muss sich AMD wohl oder übel wieder  auf höhere Taktraten oder deutlich stärkeres Threading stützen müssen,  um das zu kompensieren.


Auch plausibel:


> Für das Betriebssystem sehen die so  entstandenen *Module wie zwei Kerne aus*, dabei nicht unähnlich einem  Intel-Kern mit Hyper-Threading. AMD betont natürlich eifrig, dass  Bulldozer sich ganz und gar nicht wie eine CPU mit  Hyper-Threading  benehmen wird, weil das Design bessere Skalierbarkeit erlaubt als zwei  Threads, die sich einen Kern teilen müssen. Auch das ergibt wieder Sinn,  denn man kann ein Bulldozer-Modul nicht wirklich als einen einzelnen  Kern beschreiben, *weil viele der Einheiten eben doch doppelt vorhanden  sind.*


Ergo spricht nicht zwangsweise die Marketigabteillung von einen 8Kerner, sondern ein Architekt vom Bulldozer .

Jetzt bist Du wieder dran  

P.S. Quelle: THG !


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> du sagst also die sprungvorhersage ist spekulativ bei einem out of order cpu und die integer units rechnen niemals etwas spekulativ?
> da liegst du aber wirklich sowas von falsch! denn wenn die sprungvorersage versagt da nunmal spekulativ kommt das vor sind auch alle berechnungen der ingenger units null und nichtig und daher rechnen die integer units sehr wohl spekulativ.
> 
> zusammen gefasst bei einem in-order-design wird nichts spekulativ berechnet bei einem out of order design ist die spungvorhersage immer spekulativ und darauf aufbauend können auch berechnungen der integer units berechnungen anstellen die dann verworfen werden  das nennt sich nunmal trial and error spekulative berechnung!


Qaridarium, bitte mach Dich erstmal schlau, bevor Du soetwas schreibst.
Die Sprungvorhersage gibt es nicht nur bei out-of-order-CPUs. Die Sprungvorhersage berechnet nichts, braucht daher auch nicht die Integereinheiten. Die Sprungvorhersage versucht nur zu erraten, welcher Befehl wohl als nächstes kommt. Das heißt aber nicht, das die Integereinheiten auf Grund dieser Spekulation anfangen zu rechnen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Einerseits richtig, aber jetzt wieder die Marketingabteillug von AMD den schwarzen Peter zu zuschieben ist auch nicht korrekt :


Warum zitierst du dann nur Aussagen von AMD? 



dochurt schrieb:


> Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, es sagt keiner das der Bulli 8 Vollwertige Kerne hat, es sind aber 8logisch vorhanden .


Das ist kein Unterschied zu SandyBridge. Und ja, das ist auch ein 4-Kerner und kein 8-Kerner, auch wenn es logische 8 Kerne sind für das OS.



dochurt schrieb:


> Auch plausibel:


Naja:
"dass  Bulldozer sich ganz und gar nicht wie eine CPU  mit  Hyper-Threading  benehmen wird, weil das Design bessere  Skalierbarkeit erlaubt als zwei  Threads, die sich einen Kern teilen  müssen."

Gerade hier im Thread geht es doch darum, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist: Mit abgeschalteten Zusatzkernen wird der Bulldozer schneller. Ergo ist da nichts mit schnellerer Skalierbarkeit gegeben. Also auch wieder nur pures Werbeblabla.



dochurt schrieb:


> Ergo spricht nicht zwangsweise die Marketigabteillung von einen 8Kerner, sondern ein Architekt vom Bulldozer .


 Das ist natürlich was ganz anderes, ob man bei AMD mit dem Architekten oder der Marketingabteilung redet 

btw: Was glaubst du wohl, wer so ein Interview vor Veröffentlichung autorisieren muss? Fängt mit "M" an und hört mit "abteilung" auf


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> 
> Warum hat man nicht einfach ein natives 6-Core Design gebaut? Anstelle 4x(1+0,75) an Cores zu verbauen, hätte man bei ähnlich viel Die-Fläche auch direkt 6 vollwertige Cores verbauen können. Dann wäre kein Win7-Patch nötig gewesen, keine Probleme wo welcher Core jetzt genutzt wird etc.
> 
> ...



AMD wollte einen CPU Backen, der aus Modulen besteht... wo 2 Kerne sich die Arbeit teilen, und Games oder (vorangig) Aplikationen ein Modul als Kern betrachten. Die Idee war nicht schlecht(sondern ganz gut), aber das was Bulldozer jetzt ist ...ist dabei rausgekommen  
Von AMD garantiert nicht so gewollt(oder erdacht), aber was soll man machen ...erstmal auf den Markt damit und weiterschauen .


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und natürlich hat auch Intel mit  SMT gewisse Einheiten doppelt vorhanden. Keine  Alus/Ausführungseinheiten, aber eben Backend. Eine ALU macht aber nunmal  noch lange keinen Kern und auch kein Backend. Nur die Kombination des  ganzen. Eben die 100%. Und die 100% sind ein Kern. Und 100% sind nur 4  Kerne des Bulldozers, ergo ein Quadcore.



Intel baut aber für einen Kern 105% der notwendigen Schaltungen ein, um  eben zwei Kerne vorzugaukeln. Es sind keine Recheneinheiten verdoppelt  worden. AMD baut geschätzt 130% des für einen Kern um damit die Leistung  eines echten 2-Kerners annähernd zu erreichen. Somit sind die  angezeigten 2 Kerne unter Windows wesentlich näher an der Realität als  wenn man von einem 1-Kerner (je modulbezogen) spricht. Ich sehe also  eine gewisse Logik, es als 8-Kerner zu vermarkten, denn die "wichtigste"  Einheit liegt ja doppelt vor. Es ist kein 8-Kerner, sondern 4-Moduler  und dadurch auch kein 4-Kerner. 
Intel baut Vierkerner, keine Acht-Kerner (Desktop). Beide bauen auch Sechs-Kerner. 
Bei Intel ist es überhaupt kein Problem, einem Acht-Threader zu sagen, dass er ein Vierkerner ist. Bei AMD geht das nicht mehr.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist allgemein vollkommener Quatsch. In gewissen Nutzungsszenarien vielleicht, grundsätzlich aber eben auch nicht.
> Oder  warum wird der Bulldozer denn in gewissen Benchmarks schneller, wenn  ich die zusätzlichen Cores deaktivieren und nur 4 vollwertige Rechnen  lasse?



Wenn es um den Einfluss des Turbo und der Threadverteilung von Windows  geht, kann es greifen, wenn man die Module voll belastet, bzw. die  Integerkerne. Je nach Programm allerdings wird der nicht verdoppelte  Rest zur Bremse. Später meine Einschätzung.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wir nähern uns dem Problem des Bulldozers und warum dieser Konzept in seiner jetzigen Form ein totaler Flop ist



Die Idee dahinter ist genial. Mit - sagen wir - 30% Aufwand 80%  Mehrleistung zu generieren bei 2 Threads pro Modul ist im Vergleich zu  einem fiktiven Zweikerner effizient und platzsparend. Allerdings ist das  Design in den wichtigen Komponenten anscheinend verbugt. Die Gerüchte  wegen den Caches und da da die Leistung flöten geht, und den anderen  Dingen, die verbessert gehören, die geben nen Hinweis darauf.
In planet3Dnow soll ja auch Dresdenboy dem Bulli nen Artikel widmen und  versuchen zu ergründen, warum der Bulldozer so ein Schuss in den Ofen  geworden ist.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Verbesserungspotential  ist eben auch die Mehrleistung durch das Deaktivieren der Pseudo-Kerne.  Ergo funktioniert sogar ein ziemlich elementarer Teil der Architektur  nicht. Was es noch blödsinniger macht von einem 8-Kerner zu reden, wenn  die 4 Zusatzkerne mehr Problem als Lösung sind.



Hier ist nicht die Idee, sondern die Umsetzung derselben die Krux. Eine  mittlerweile miese IPC noch weiter gesenkt, damit dann auf massives  Multithreading + hohen Takt gesetzt um dann letzlich an den Bugs(?) der  Architektur zu scheitern.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das  ist doch Quatsch. Wenn du ein Auto ohne Motor und Achsen da steht hast  würde auch keiner mehr von einem Auto sprechen. Sondern von einer  Karosserie. Und erst Recht würde man dsa ganze nicht in ein Autorennen  schicken.
> 
> Das man mit den Zusatzeinheiten einem zweiten  vollwertigen Kern bei AMD näher kommt als Intel mag sein, man hat aber  eben immer noch keinen Kern. Daher kann man einfach nicht von 8-Kerner  sprechen. Es hätte auch von sich aus niemand den BUlldozer als 8-Kerner  bezeichnet, wenn das AMD nicht per Marketingkampagne versucht durch zu  drücken.
> 
> Nach der Logik die hier angewendet werden, wäre ja  bereits ein 486 ein Dualcore - denn der hatte einen mathematischen  Coprozessor, der ja auch eine zweite Ausführungseinheit besessen hat.  Und eine zweite Ausführungseinheit reicht ja scheinbar um ein "Kern"  darzustellen



Zum einen ist das Beispiel von dem Auto Mist, denn es kann dann nicht  mehr fahren. Der Bulldozer kann aber so noch genutzt werden, auch wenn  er dabei zuviel säuft. Eher kannst du es mit einem LKW vergleichen, der  verlängert wurde, mehr Achsen hat und dann mit nem verbesserten, aber  insgesamt schwächeren Motor mehr Ladefläche hat. Bei leichten  Materialien (vgl. Dämmmaterial und Integerkerne) ist das vllt  effizienter, wenn er aber den Berg bei schwererer Fracht nicht mehr  hochkommt, dann bringt der Rest auch nichts mehr.

Bei den Co-Prozessoren hat man das integriert, aber nicht vorhandenes  verdoppelt. Hier nen ganzen Integerkern und den Rest daraufhin  angepasst. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde es gern einfach nur  4-Moduler nennen, da es weder ein Vier-Kerner, noch ein richtiger  Acht-Kerner ist, auch wenn er dem Acht-Kerner verdammt nahe kommt im  Vergleich zum Vorgänger.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wo tue ich das?





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nach der Definition, die man  bisher immer für 4-Kerner im allgemeinen und Kerne im speziellen hatten  ist es kein 8-Kerner. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Er hat nur 4 vollwertige  Kerne + 4 unvollständige Kerne. Ob diese unvollständigen KErne dann 5%  eines vollwertigen Kernes oder 99% haben spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Es  ist eben KEIN vollwertiger Kern. Wenn überhaupt könnte man von 4+4  sprechen, aber das könnte Intel mit identischer Logik genauso.



Hier. Die Logik greift bei Intel nicht, wegen der Technik, die verwendet  wurde. Intel kann nur 2 Threads durch den einen, einzelnen Kern  quetschen, wo nichts verdoppelt wurde. Klar, dass der Kern dafür  angepasst wurde und Logik verbaut werden musste, aber es ist nicht  möglich, den genauso zu behandeln.
AMD steht aktuell eh schlechter da durch deren Marketing. Hier herrscht  aktuell vor, dass ein Acht-Kerner nen Vier-Kerner nicht schlagen kann  trotz revolutionärer Architektur. Und das bei höherem Stromverbrauch.

Wenn du allerdings meintest, dass man auch bei Intel von 4+4 hätte  sprechen müssen, dann gilt obiges immer noch: Nein, denn Intel gaukelt  nur Kerne vor, die es nicht gibt. Mikrosoft musste erst damit umgehen  können, bis SMT die Leistung nicht mehr senkte in manchen Fällen. Und  AMD bietet hier wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit, wenn man ein Auge zu  drückt, es als "echten" Acht-Kerner zu betiteln, da er im Vergleich zu  80% ein solcher ist/sein will.

e:/



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unterschied zu  SandyBridge. Und ja, das ist auch ein 4-Kerner und kein 8-Kerner, auch  wenn es logische 8 Kerne sind für das OS.



Da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Nochmals: SB hat nichts doppelt, gaukelt pro Kern noch einen zweiten, virtuellen Kern vor. Bulldozer hingegen hat noch wirklich was verbaut an Schaltungen (Integerkern) und das kann theoretisch dann voll genutzt werden ohne Verluste. Theoretisch.

Hier nochmal das Bild dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich zu sehen, dass in der Theorie die nicht verdoppelten Einheiten alles derartig managen, dass die Integerkerne voll ausgefahren werden können, ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust. Bei SMT gilt das nicht, denn dort werden bei zwei Threads jeder der Threads verlangsamt in der Berechnung, aber insgesamt dadurch, dass man in nicht der doppelten Zeit (aber dennoch länger) die doppelte Arbeit leistet. 
Bei AMD gilt hier noch, dass zwei Threads so beschleunigt laufen können. 
Bei einem Thread liegt hier etwas brach. In der Theorie sollte nun allerdings das so geregelt werden, dass bei zwei Threads, die über ein Modul jagen, damit der Rest sich schlafen legen kann und der Turbo eingreift.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Intel baut aber für einen Kern 105% der notwendigen Schaltungen ein, um  eben zwei Kerne vorzugaukeln. Es sind keine Recheneinheiten verdoppelt  worden. AMD baut geschätzt 130% des für einen Kern um damit die Leistung  eines echten 2-Kerners annähernd zu erreichen. Somit sind die  angezeigten 2 Kerne unter Windows wesentlich näher an der Realität als  wenn man von einem 1-Kerner (je modulbezogen) spricht. Ich sehe also  eine gewisse Logik, es als 8-Kerner zu vermarkten, denn die "wichtigste"  Einheit liegt ja doppelt vor. Es ist kein 8-Kerner, sondern 4-Moduler  und dadurch auch kein 4-Kerner.


Also ist ein 100%+5% Kern nur ein Kern, ein 100%+30% Kern aber zwei Kerne. Wo ist die Grenze? Irgendwo zwischen +5 und +30%, aber wo genau?

Entscheidend ist doch der Vergleich. Und wenn ich einen Intel-Kern als einen Kern bezeichne (trotz SMT) während ich einen AMD-Kern mit CMT als zwei Kerne bezeichne, dann ist das schlichtweg Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Denn die 4 Kerne des Intel sind zu 100% autark und können auch zu 100% ausgenutzt werden - die 8 Kerne des AMD stören sich aber immer gegenseitig an vielen Ecken und Enden. Im Extremfall nutzt ein Programm nur die FPU und schon wird aus dem theoretischen Dualcore des AMD ein Singlecore.

Und genau das ist es, was man bei Bulldozer im Vergleich zur Intel und hauseigenen Konkurrenz beachten muss. Wenn man sich die Benchmarks anschaut, findet man nirgends die 80% eines Dualcore pro Modul. Es sind (auch bei Multithreading-Anwendungen DEUTLICH weniger).



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Intel baut Vierkerner, keine Acht-Kerner (Desktop). Beide bauen auch Sechs-Kerner.
> Bei Intel ist es überhaupt kein Problem, einem Acht-Threader zu sagen, dass er ein Vierkerner ist. Bei AMD geht das nicht mehr.


Auch bei AMD kann man die Zusatzkerne deaktivieren.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Einfluss des Turbo und der Threadverteilung von Windows  geht, kann es greifen, wenn man die Module voll belastet, bzw. die  Integerkerne. Je nach Programm allerdings wird der nicht verdoppelte  Rest zur Bremse. Später meine Einschätzung.


Eben genau das ist das Entscheidende. Die 80% eines Dualcore ist der OPTIMALFALL, nicht der Regelfall!



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter ist genial. Mit - sagen wir - 30% Aufwand 80%  Mehrleistung zu generieren bei 2 Threads pro Modul ist im Vergleich zu  einem fiktiven Zweikerner effizient und platzsparend. Allerdings ist das  Design in den wichtigen Komponenten anscheinend verbugt. Die Gerüchte  wegen den Caches und da da die Leistung flöten geht, und den anderen  Dingen, die verbessert gehören, die geben nen Hinweis darauf.
> In planet3Dnow soll ja auch Dresdenboy dem Bulli nen Artikel widmen und  versuchen zu ergründen, warum der Bulldozer so ein Schuss in den Ofen  geworden ist.


Du generierst aber keine 80% Mehrleistung. Zumindest nicht immer. Das sagte ich ja schon oben: Aus den 4 Kernen des SandyBridge kann ich mit 4 Threads fast immer 100% Leistung aus jedem Kern holen. Bei AMD wenn ich die FPU nutze eben nur 50% (bezogen auf die angeblich zwei Kerne).

Die Geschichte mit den Caches klingt mir persönlich einfach zu unwirklich, das hätte man schon in den Projektionen sehen müssen, dass es da Problem gibt. Das dann sogar noch der Windows-Sheduler angepasst werden muss, obwohl das bei dieser Konstruktion fast zwangsläufig sein muss und das niemand vorher für nötig erachtet - no comment.

Auch AMD sieht die Sache längst nicht so optimistisch wie du, wo sie mit Bulldozer2 ja nur 10-15% mehr erwarten. Das ist nicht viel.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht die Idee, sondern die Umsetzung derselben die Krux. Eine  mittlerweile miese IPC noch weiter gesenkt, damit dann auf massives  Multithreading + hohen Takt gesetzt um dann letzlich an den Bugs(?) der  Architektur zu scheitern.


Eine Idee deren Umsetzung nicht möglich ist taugt eben nichts. Man hätte bei AMD eher an der IPC arbeiten müssen, statt so eine unfertige Krücke auf den Markt zu werfen. Das CMT-Konzept funktioniert schlicht weg nicht. Ob sie es jemals zum laufen kriegen werden ist reinste Spekulation. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn man ala Pentium4 inzwischen intern doch wieder bei K8-Optimierung anfängt....



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Zum einen ist das Beispiel von dem Auto Mist, denn es kann dann nicht  mehr fahren. Der Bulldozer kann aber so noch genutzt werden, auch wenn  er dabei zuviel säuft. Eher kannst du es mit einem LKW vergleichen, der  verlängert wurde, mehr Achsen hat und dann mit nem verbesserten, aber  insgesamt schwächeren Motor mehr Ladefläche hat. Bei leichten  Materialien (vgl. Dämmmaterial und Integerkerne) ist das vllt  effizienter, wenn er aber den Berg bei schwererer Fracht nicht mehr  hochkommt, dann bringt der Rest auch nichts mehr.


Das ist doch eben der entscheidende Punkt: Die doppelt im Bulldozer vorhandenen "Kerne" können auch alleine nicht funktioneren, ergo kann man es doch net Kern nennen - anders als beim Sandy. Und du sagst es ja selbst: EIN Lkw. Nicht zwei 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bei den Co-Prozessoren hat man das integriert, aber nicht vorhandenes  verdoppelt. Hier nen ganzen Integerkern und den Rest daraufhin  angepasst. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde es gern einfach nur  4-Moduler nennen, da es weder ein Vier-Kerner, noch ein richtiger  Acht-Kerner ist, auch wenn er dem Acht-Kerner verdammt nahe kommt im  Vergleich zum Vorgänger.


Verdammt nahe ist aber nunmal nicht da. Ergo stimmst du mir jetzt indirekt zu, dass der Bulldozer ein 4-Kerner ist und kein 8-Kerner.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hier. Die Logik greift bei Intel nicht, wegen der Technik, die verwendet  wurde. Intel kann nur 2 Threads durch den einen, einzelnen Kern  quetschen, wo nichts verdoppelt wurde. Klar, dass der Kern dafür  angepasst wurde und Logik verbaut werden musste, aber es ist nicht  möglich, den genauso zu behandeln.


Dreh mir meine Wort nicht herum! Ich schrieb explizit 4+4 und eben NICHT 8. Der SandyBridge ist genauso wie der Bulldozer ein Quadcore. Wenn AMD es 8-Kerner nennen will, dann sollen sie 8 echte Kerne einbauen.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> AMD steht aktuell eh schlechter da durch deren Marketing. Hier herrscht  aktuell vor, dass ein Acht-Kerner nen Vier-Kerner nicht schlagen kann  trotz revolutionärer Architektur. Und das bei höherem Stromverbrauch.


So man die Benchmarks kennt. Für Unbedachte also 8 > 4.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings meintest, dass man auch bei Intel von 4+4 hätte  sprechen müssen, dann gilt obiges immer noch: Nein, denn Intel gaukelt  nur Kerne vor, die es nicht gibt. Mikrosoft musste erst damit umgehen  können, bis SMT die Leistung nicht mehr senkte in manchen Fällen. Und  AMD bietet hier wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit, wenn man ein Auge zu  drückt, es als "echten" Acht-Kerner zu betiteln, da er im Vergleich zu  80% ein solcher ist/sein will.


Jetzt sind es also 80% eines Kerns. Im Post vorher waren es 75%, weiter oben 30%.

Kurz: Was denn nun?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Nochmals: SB hat nichts doppelt, gaukelt pro Kern noch einen zweiten, virtuellen Kern vor. Bulldozer hingegen hat noch wirklich was verbaut an Schaltungen (Integerkern) und das kann theoretisch dann voll genutzt werden ohne Verluste. Theoretisch.


Natürlich hat der SandyBridge doppelte Transistoren vorhanden um den zusätzlichen Thread zu erlauben. Keine ALUs, aber eben doch Schaltungen. Ihr seid diejenigen, für die jetzt urplötzlich 30% eines Kernes ausreichend sind um von Kern zu sprechen - mal sind es auch 30 oder 75, ihr werft da eh alles in einen Topf, mischt kräftig rum und plötzlich beginnt die "Kern"-Definition dann da, wo sie AMD gerne hätte.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

@ flankendiskriminator

Willst du mir die Worte im Munde umdrehen und einfach etwas unterstellen, was so nicht da steht?
Oder willst du mich nicht verstehen?
Ich gehe davon aus, was AMD geplant hatte durch ca. 30% mehr Transistoren im Vergleich zum Einkerner hierbei ca. 80% Leistung eines Zweikerners zu erreichen. Das stand auch bei mir so. Du verstehst also, dass 30% sich auf die Transistoren beziehen, die 80% auf die Mehrleistung?

Hier geht es darum, dass es eben kein Vierkerner ist, sondern viel mehr ein Achtkerner, trotz dass die Anzahl der Transistoren nicht verdoppelt wurde.

Und wenn du behauptest, dass man aus SB-Kern 100% Leistung rausquetschen kann, dann hast du die Art nicht verstanden, wieso SMT und CMT implementiert werden. Der Gedanke ist, dass zwei Threads pro Kern abgearbeitet werden können, bzw. schneller als wenn man das sequentiell abarbeitet. SMT versucht, wie man im Bild erkennen kann, nen Thread in die Abarbeitung des anderen reinzuquetschn. Darum hat man ja ursprünglich zwei Kerne verwendet, weil man damit zwei Threads parallel abarbeiten kann.
Ein Modul soll also bei viel weniger Fläche als ein Zweikerner fast die Leistung des Zweikerners erreichen. Soweit klar?

Somit kann doch ein Modul fast als Zweikerner gesehen werden, ein Intel mit SMT eben nicht. Intel hat aber vier gute Kerne, mit hoher IPC und leistet sehr viel bei Single-Thread, wo AMD bei Multi-Thread punkten wollte, aber Single-Thread "irgendwie" vergessen hatte. Ein Modul hat auch 100% Leistung eines Einkerners, bei zwei Threads 80% Mehrleistung als der fiktive Einkerner bei sequentieller Abarbeitung. 

Es bestreitet keiner, dass es kein echter Achtkerner sei, aber dass diese Bezeichnung durch die komplett neuartige Architektur einfach nicht als Einkerner gehandelt werden kann.

Zum LKW: Dann beschreibe es als LKW mit nem Hänger und nem umgebauten Motor. Mehr Fläche, mehr Platz und dennoch schlecht umgesetzt bzgl. AMDs Prozessor.

Und bevor du urteilst, ob die Architektur einfach fürn Mülleimer ist, solltest du mal schauen, ob hier noch die Flaschenhälse beseitigt werden können, ebenso der Energiebedarf.
Ich kenne die Folien, die AMD hier propagiert, aber hier wird auch versucht, die vorhandenen Flaschenhälse aufzuzeigen. Man kann auch nur spekulieren, ob es AMD gelingen mag und ob Piledriver irgendwas reißen kann. Ich bin da jetzt nicht so pessimistisch wie du, nur weil ich die Architektur nicht gleich auf den Müll werfen möchte. AMD muss da eh an der IPC schrauben und den Energiebedarf senken. Ich will hoffen, dass die den Anschluss nicht noch weiter verlieren.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Willst du mir die Worte im Munde umdrehen und einfach etwas unterstellen, was so nicht da steht?
> Oder willst du mich nicht verstehen?
> Ich gehe davon aus, was AMD geplant hatte durch ca. 30% mehr Transistoren im Vergleich zum Einkerner hierbei ca. 80% Leistung eines Zweikerners zu erreichen. Das stand auch bei mir so. Du verstehst also, dass 30% sich auf die Transistoren beziehen, die 80% auf die Mehrleistung?


Warum beantwortest du denn jetzt meine Frage nicht eindeutig? Wenn also 100%+30% als Dualcore gilt, gilt dann auch 100+20%? Und warum gilt dann genau 100+5% nicht? Was ist das denn für eine Logik außer reiner Willkür, jetzt urplötzlich da wo AMD mit dem Bulldozer zu landen aus Singlecore plötzlich Dualcore werden zu lassen, ohne das wir einen wirklichen Dualcore haben?

Erklär mir das doch einfach mal. Ich sehe keine Erklärung für dich, woher jetzt auf einmal diese 30% als Schwarz/Weiß-Grenze zwischen Dual- und Singlecore kommen, während meine eindeutige Definition im Sinne von vollwertiger Kern?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum, dass es eben kein Vierkerner ist, sondern viel mehr ein Achtkerner, trotz dass die Anzahl der Transistoren nicht verdoppelt wurde.


Das heißt also, dass sämtlich acht Kerne des Bulldozers vollkommen autark von einander arbeiten können? Das ist doch genau die Definition eines "Kernes".



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Und wenn du behauptest, dass man aus SB-Kern 100% Leistung rausquetschen kann, dann hast du die Art nicht verstanden, wieso SMT und CMT implementiert werden. Der Gedanke ist, dass zwei Threads pro Kern abgearbeitet werden können, bzw. schneller als wenn man das sequentiell abarbeitet. SMT versucht, wie man im Bild erkennen kann, nen Thread in die Abarbeitung des anderen reinzuquetschn. Darum hat man ja ursprünglich zwei Kerne verwendet, weil man damit zwei Threads parallel abarbeiten kann.


Du verstehst überhaupt nicht was ich sagen will.

Nochmal langsam für dich zum Mitschreiben:

Ich hab ein Programm, dass einen SandyBridge-Kern zu 100% ausnutzen kann. Es nutzt 4 Threads. Wenn ich das laufen lassen, dann habe ich durch die 4 Kerne die 4-fache Leistung eines Kerns.

Verstanden?

So, jetzt habe ich ein ähnliches Programm für den Bulldozer. Das nutzt aber (dooferweise) gerne die FPU. Das Programm nutzt 8 Threads. Weil aber die FPU geshared ist, nützt mir die 8 Threads gar nicht, weil ja nur 4 FPUs da sind.

Auch verstanden?

Und genau DAS ist der Knackpunkt. Der Bulldozer hat* KEINE 8 VOLLWERTIGEN *Kerne. Wenn ich Glück habe nutzt mein Programm nur Integer (wobei das schon ne ziemliche Seltenheit wäre) und ich erlebe tatsächlich die 80% Mehrperformance durch die Zusatzkerne. Das ist aber utopisch, wie fast ALLE Benchmarks zeigen. Wie man ja auch hier im Thread sieht ist sogar gern das Gegenteil der Fall: Die Zusatzkerne bremsen das System statt es schneller zu machen.

Wie man das jetzt (verglichen mit einem SandyBridge) als 8-Kerner bezeichnen kann, während man Sandy voller Berechtigung als 4-Kerner bezeichnet, ist vollkommen schleierhaft. Das ist einfache nur eine Tatsachenverdrehung.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ein Modul soll also bei viel weniger Fläche als ein Zweikerner fast die Leistung des Zweikerners erreichen. Soweit klar?


Tut er aber nicht. Darum geht es genau in diesem Thread, das man durch Abschalten des Zusatzcores Leistung gewinnt.

Der 4-Kerner also schneller ist als der angebliche "8"-Kerner.

Is there more to say?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Somit kann doch ein Modul fast als Zweikerner gesehen werden, ein Intel mit SMT eben nicht. Intel hat aber vier gute Kerne, mit hoher IPC und leistet sehr viel bei Single-Thread, wo AMD bei Multi-Thread punkten wollte, aber Single-Thread "irgendwie" vergessen hatte. Ein Modul hat auch 100% Leistung eines Einkerners, bei zwei Threads 80% Mehrleistung als der fiktive Einkerner bei sequentieller Abarbeitung.


80% THEORETISCHE (!) Mehrleistung. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Wenn ich beispielswiese ein Programm mit zwei identischen Threads habe und einen Sandy-Chip vom Single zum Dualcore mache habe ich 100% Mehrleistung. Bei einem Bulldozer in dem ich einen Zusatzcore freischalte irgendwas zwischen 80% Mehrleistung (theoretischer Idealfall, den man in KEINEM Benchmark sieht) und 20-30% Minderleistung.

Sowas hat einfach die Bezeichnung 8-Kerner nicht verdient, ganz einfach. Weil ein Intel 8-Kerner den Bulldozer sowas von in den Boden stampfen würde, als würdest du mit deinem Tretroller neben nem Formel1-Wagen starten.

Und genau deswegen ist die Bezeichnung 8-Kerner absolut fehlleitend.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Es bestreitet keiner, dass es kein echter Achtkerner sei, aber dass diese Bezeichnung durch die komplett neuartige Architektur einfach nicht als Einkerner gehandelt werden kann.


ja, es ist kein echter Achtkerner und damit ein Quadcore. Ganz einfach. Also warum diskutieren wir hier noch?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Zum LKW: Dann beschreibe es als LKW mit nem Hänger und nem umgebauten Motor. Mehr Fläche, mehr Platz und dennoch schlecht umgesetzt bzgl. AMDs Prozessor.


Auch der Lkw mit Hänger ist ein super Beispiel, denn weder sind das 2 LKWs, noch bewegt sihc der Händer ohne Lkw.

Ergo der Bulldozer doch ein Quadcore.

Danke das du mir dnan doch immer unbewusst zustimmst 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Und bevor du urteilst, ob die Architektur einfach fürn Mülleimer ist, solltest du mal schauen, ob hier noch die Flaschenhälse beseitigt werden können, ebenso der Energiebedarf.


Jaja, die angeblihcen Flaschenhälse. AMD selbst geht doch nur von 10-15% Mehrleistung durch den Nachfolger aus. Das ist eine wohl eher optimistische als pessimistische Abschätzung. Wenn ich das im Hinterkopf haben und mir die Cachegeschichte anschaue, weiß ich was ich von der Mär über die Caches halten muss: Nicht viel.

Um mit Intel auch nur ansatzweise mithaltne zu können, ist eine Mehrleistung von über 30% vonnöten. 10-15% deckt doch wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Optimierungen von Ivy ab. Und der kriegt noch einen Shrink...



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Folien, die AMD hier propagiert, aber hier wird auch versucht, die vorhandenen Flaschenhälse aufzuzeigen. Man kann auch nur spekulieren, ob es AMD gelingen mag und ob Piledriver irgendwas reißen kann. Ich bin da jetzt nicht so pessimistisch wie du, nur weil ich die Architektur nicht gleich auf den Müll werfen möchte. AMD muss da eh an der IPC schrauben und den Energiebedarf senken. Ich will hoffen, dass die den Anschluss nicht noch weiter verlieren.


Bulldozer2 ist schon lange in der Pipeline, AMD ist mit dieser Architektur jetzt mitgefangen und mitgehangen. Das man da jetzt mit etwas Tweaking hier und da plötzlich den heiligen Gral findet ist reichlich unrealistisch. Ich hab schon lange vor Bulldozer gesagt, dass das so nix wird. Aber man muss sich ja immer am Strohhalm festhalten - so wie jetzt am vermeitlichen 8-Kerner.


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Jetzt mal ganz im ernst "Flanke", was willst Du jetzt auf Teufel komm raus ausdiskutieren ??


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Ich kann euch jetzt schon schreiben, was bei dieser Diskussion raus kommt.
Und zwar jeder bleibt bei seiner Meinung.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



dochurt schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im ernst "Flanke", was willst Du jetzt auf Teufel komm raus ausdiskutieren ??


 Warum fragst du das nicht Kreisverkehr?

Im Grunde gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, da er mir ja auch zustimmt, indirekt. Trotzdem schreibt er einen Satz weiter, dass ich Unrecht hätte und Bulldozer ein 8-Kerner ist 

Weiß nicht was da jetzt bei ihm an dermaßen penetranter kognitiver Dissonanz herrscht....


----------



## dochurt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Mein Resümee, AMD hat eine miserable Architektur heraus gebracht ohne genau zu Wissen wie man die selbige zu Bezeichnen hat - Hat was 

Bei etwaigen Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker, in besonderen Fällen darf es auch mal der gemeine Forenuser sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> der bulldozer ist ein 4core und B jeder der was anderes sagt definiert das rein willkürlich ohne "supstanz"


 
Zum Beispiel auch der Hersteller AMD. So lange die drauf rumreiten dass sie 8 Kerner verkaufen müssen sie auch damit leben dass ich behaupte Intel ist mit halber Kernzahl schneller.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> Die beim "Marketing" dürfen alles auch Lügen


 
Ich weiß, klar dass sichn 8-Kerner unterm Mob besser verkauft alsn 4rer wenn keiner weiß dass der 4rer schneller is / der 8er an sich nurn 4rer is (wies beliebt)


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> ich warte nur darauf das intel nun auch 4core cpus als 8cores verkauft weil werden ja 8 cores im task manager von windows durch hyperthreating angezeigt...


 Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Intel die blöße gibt. Wozu sollten sie?

Vorallem kommt dieser Pseudo 8-Kerner genau von den Leuten, die vor 3 Jahren noch was von "nativer Quadcore" gefaselt haben


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum beantwortest du denn jetzt meine Frage nicht eindeutig? Wenn also 100%+30% als Dualcore gilt, gilt dann auch 100+20%? Und warum gilt dann genau 100+5% nicht? Was ist das denn für eine Logik außer reiner Willkür, jetzt urplötzlich da wo AMD mit dem Bulldozer zu landen aus Singlecore plötzlich Dualcore werden zu lassen, ohne das wir einen wirklichen Dualcore haben?
> 
> Erklär mir das doch einfach mal. Ich sehe keine Erklärung für dich, woher jetzt auf einmal diese 30% als Schwarz/Weiß-Grenze zwischen Dual- und Singlecore kommen, während meine eindeutige Definition im Sinne von vollwertiger Kern?



Ich hab mir das nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt oder willkürlich geschätzt, sondern hab mich auf die folgende Quelle berufen (wobei hier 20% mehr Transistoren für den zweiten "Kern" die Rede ist): HT4U.net
Da gibts auch ne nette Grafik, warum man hier von "Kern" redet. Die Haupteinheit wurde verdoppelt. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass sämtlich acht Kerne des Bulldozers vollkommen autark von einander arbeiten können? Das ist doch genau die Definition eines "Kernes".
> 
> 
> Du verstehst überhaupt nicht was ich sagen will.
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, er wäre ein vollwertiger Acht-Kerner, sondern deutlich näher an acht Kernen dran als an den vier. Wenn ich ein Programm habe, dass 4 Threads nutzt, das läuft perfekt auf einem Sandy Bridge. Das gleiche Programm auf einem Bulldozer SOLLTE in der Theorie auch gut laufen, da es - so war es VLLT früher gedacht - je nach besserer Auslastung/Turbo läuft es auf 4 Modulen besser als auf 2 Modulen mit Turbo. 

Dazu bei ht4u.net:
"Weiterhin gibt es einen Floating-Point-Cluster für Gleitkomma-Befehle.  Dieser kann wahlweise zwischen den zwei Threads geteilt oder von einem  Thread allein genutzt werden.

Wie bei Intels Hyperthreading-Technologie erscheint somit ein  Bulldozer-Modul, das inkl. dem L2-Cache gerade einmal 213 Millionen  Transistoren beinhaltet gegenüber dem Betriebssystem als ein  Zweikern-Prozessor und kann mit zwei Threads versorgt werden. Diese  können im Idealfall dann vollkommen parallel innerhalb des Moduls  abgearbeitet werden und reservieren sich ihre Ressourcen dynamisch. Ist  hingegen nur ein Thread aktiv, hat dieser Zugriff auf alle Ressourcen."

Die FPU kann geteilt werden oder in obigen Szenario komplett mit einem einzelnen Int-Kern genutzt werden. Sollte auch der Grund sein, warum es bei vier Threads in vier Modulen teils schneller geht als bei vier Threads in zwei Modulen. Eine Software, die nun 8 Threads (warum sollte ein Programm mit vier Threads nun plötzlich beim Bulldozer vier weitere Threads generieren?) und bevorzugt die Int-Kerne nutzt, könnte hier ggü. einem Vierkerner, der nur vier Integer-Kerne hat, im Vorteil sein. Außen vor gelassen natürlich die IPC und Effizienz.

Ein Intel-Acht-Kerner würde vor allem wegen der IPC einen Bulldozer gegen die Wand fahren, was ja schon jetzt als Vierkerner gelingt. AMD hat einfach einen extrem wichtigen Parameter sogar noch unter den Vorgänger gesenkt und hoffte, alles auf Multi-Threaded zu setzen. Nur weils jetzt in der Realität nicht klappt, ist der Prozessor schlecht.
Nutzt ein Programm nun acht Threads, so kann es beim Bulldozer deutlich geschmeidiger durch die Pipelines gejagt werden (FPU geteilt, zwei Integerkerne pro Modul) als bei einem Sandy Bridge, der zwar auch acht Threads annimmt, aber dann jeden einzelnen Thread verlangsamt durch das durchquetschen durch die gleiche Pipeline. Dass Intel hier dennoch sehr gut dasteht, liegt halt an deren guten Architektur. Auch AMDs Sechs-Kerner sind hier von den ALUs und AGUs nicht so abgespeckt wie der Bulldozer.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie man das jetzt (verglichen mit einem SandyBridge) als 8-Kerner bezeichnen kann, während man Sandy voller Berechtigung als 4-Kerner bezeichnet, ist vollkommen schleierhaft. Das ist einfache nur eine Tatsachenverdrehung.
> 
> Tut er aber nicht. Darum geht es genau in diesem Thread, das man durch Abschalten des Zusatzcores Leistung gewinnt.
> 
> ...



Nur ist er einfach kein Vier-Kerner, weil hier wesentliche, sehr wichtige Einheiten doppelt/getrennt vorkommen. Intel musste nur 5% "überflüssige" Transistoren zusätzlich einbauen, um vier weitere Kerne vorzugaukeln (Register, blablub), ohne aber irgendwas "wichtiges" zu verdoppeln. AMD geht den Mittelweg zwischen 4 und 8 Kernen, wobei diese den 8 näher kommen u.a. durch die Möglichkeit die FPU zu teilen. Und dass ein Vierkerner der Konkurrezn schneller ist, beweist NULL dass Bulli ein Vierkerner wäre.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> 80% THEORETISCHE (!) Mehrleistung. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Wenn ich beispielswiese ein Programm mit zwei identischen Threads habe und einen Sandy-Chip vom Single zum Dualcore mache habe ich 100% Mehrleistung. Bei einem Bulldozer in dem ich einen Zusatzcore freischalte irgendwas zwischen 80% Mehrleistung (theoretischer Idealfall, den man in KEINEM Benchmark sieht) und 20-30% Minderleistung.
> 
> Sowas hat einfach die Bezeichnung 8-Kerner nicht verdient, ganz einfach. Weil ein Intel 8-Kerner den Bulldozer sowas von in den Boden stampfen würde, als würdest du mit deinem Tretroller neben nem Formel1-Wagen starten.
> 
> ...



Vierkerner wäre absolut fehlleitend, weil es einfach keiner ist. Nur weil es kein reinrassiger Achtkerner ist, kannst du ihn unzutreffend als Vierkerner bezeichnen. Korrekterweise müsste man ihn 4-Moduler nennen oder einfach hier Acht-Threader nennen. Wobei noch zwischen CMT und SMT zu unterscheiden wäre.
Und am einfachsten ist es, ihn Acht-Kerner zu nennen, weil er dem einfach näher kommt.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Jaja, die angeblihcen Flaschenhälse. AMD selbst geht doch nur von 10-15% Mehrleistung durch den Nachfolger aus. Das ist eine wohl eher optimistische als pessimistische Abschätzung. Wenn ich das im Hinterkopf haben und mir die Cachegeschichte anschaue, weiß ich was ich von der Mär über die Caches halten muss: Nicht viel.
> 
> Um mit Intel auch nur ansatzweise mithaltne zu können, ist eine Mehrleistung von über 30% vonnöten. 10-15% deckt doch wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Optimierungen von Ivy ab. Und der kriegt noch einen Shrink...



Nja, mehr als diese 15% wäre wirklich "toll" aber sicher nicht erreichbar. Dass Intel bei der IPC deutlich weiter ist, und daher auch den Bulldozer locker einsackt, sollte u.a. auch mim Takt egalisiert werden. Leider klappte das nicht, denn wer braucht für weniger Leistung mehr Strom? Ivy wird - wenn nicht was entscheidendes schief geht, wovon ich allerdings ncihts gehört habe - ordentlich was vorlegen in der Effizienz und daher außerhalb der Schlagdistanz sein. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Bulldozer2 ist schon lange in der Pipeline, AMD ist mit dieser Architektur jetzt mitgefangen und mitgehangen. Das man da jetzt mit etwas Tweaking hier und da plötzlich den heiligen Gral findet ist reichlich unrealistisch. Ich hab schon lange vor Bulldozer gesagt, dass das so nix wird. Aber man muss sich ja immer am Strohhalm festhalten - so wie jetzt am vermeitlichen 8-Kerner.


 
Wenn es wie beim K8 aussieht, und man sich die Baustellen anschaut, dann wird AMD noch alles mögliche an Flaschenhälsen beseitigen (müssen), oder auch wieder diese Grundarchitektur anpassen müssen. Wie lange das dann dauert, keine Ahnung. Dass Piledriver 10-15% effizienter (nicht unbedingt schneller) werden soll, sollte im Rahmen des Möglichen sein. Durch diese nächste Stufe wird der heilige Gral niemals möglich sein, dazu ist die Vorlaufzeit zu lange und die nächsten Stufen des Designs werden schon erarbeitet.

AMDs Strohalm war anscheinend das Multi-Threading (und John Fruehe hat ja gesagt [was sich als unwahr herausstellte], dass die IPC dennoch etwas steigt, verglichen zum Vorgänger) und mit einer erhöhten IPC + deutlich mehr Takt klang es ncihtmal so schlecht.
Da ist ein Intel in der Klasse einfach besser. Wie Piledriver dann auch noch in der neuen APU (da MUSS der Stromverbrauch deutlich runter) abschneiden wird (und ob hier hauptsächlich mit einem schnelleren Grafikteil geworben wird), ist auch eine interessante Sache.

e:/



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Vorallem  kommt dieser Pseudo 8-Kerner genau von den Leuten, die vor 3 Jahren  noch was von "nativer Quadcore" gefaselt haben



Ja Moment, klar hatte AMD nen nativen Vierkerner, der rein von der Anbindung her dem FSB deutlich überlegen war. Allerdings - wie man an den Zweikerner sah - war die IPC deutlich geringer und auch der maximale Takt war unterhalb der Taktaten der Konkurrenz. Rein von der Skalierung her hat der Phenom schon profitiert. Allerdings war Intels Lösung schnell, einfach, billig und durch die gute und sparsame Architektur überlegen. Theoretische Überlegenheit im [theoretischen] Konzept bringt auf der Straße auch nicht unbedingt was, wenn die zugrundeliegende Architektur unterlegen ist und dazu noch mehr säuft bei weniger Leistung und die geworbenen 3 GHz niemals(!) erreichte. Erst der Nachfolger konnte das ursprüngliche Taktziel erreichen und generell gleichziehen oder durch den Takt den alten Yorki überholen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt oder willkürlich geschätzt, sondern hab mich auf die folgende Quelle berufen (wobei hier 20% mehr Transistoren für den zweiten "Kern" die Rede ist): HT4U.net


Ergo ist es einfach nur ein "Kern", weil das AMD sagt?



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Da gibts auch ne nette Grafik, warum man hier von "Kern" redet. Die Haupteinheit wurde verdoppelt.


Eine Haupteinheit macht noch lange keinen Kern. Genauso wie ein Motor noch lange nicht ein Auto macht.

Wären es nämlich WIRKLICH zwei VOLLWERTIGE Kerne, müsste das AMD auch nicht CMT nennen, sondern es wären einfach 8 Kerne 

Ziemlich einfache Logik, oder?

Ich hab den Rest mal ignoriert, weil das nur noch pure Spekulation ala hätte, wäre, könnte, sollte ist und nichts mehr mit den Fakten zu tun hat. Klar, HÄTTE der Bulldozer wirklich 8 richtige Kerne, könnte er richtig fix sein. So wird er im Singlethreading vernichtet und sobald es Multithreading wird, ist sein 6-Kern Vorgänger (mit wirklichen 6 Kernen!) direkt mit dabei.

Freuen können sich die Leute, die so einen 6-Kern Phenom haben. Denn a) ist der sehr preiswert b) schon lange erhältlich und c) hat wirklich, echte KERNE und nicht so ein Pseudo-Kern-Gedöns, das sich AMD gerne in die Powerpoints haut, aber sonst zu nichts viel taugt.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Tja, es ist nunmal kein reiner Vierkerner, sondern ähnelt [pro Modul]einem Zweikern-Prozessor, was bei vier Modulen eher einem Acht-Kerner gleicht, auch wenn es keiner ist.
Intel hat allerdings was anderes und das ist dann wiederum ein Vierkerner mit HT.

Dass der Bulldozer abkackt durch irgendwelche Flaschenhälse/Designfehlentscheidungen, wenn es um die wirklich wichtige Single-Thread-Leistung geht, ist offensichtlich. Und AMD wollte keine vollwertigen Kerne aus nem Modul schnitzen, denn sonst wäre der rießige Bulldozer noch größer geworden. Der Plan war halt, Multi-Thread extrem kostengünstig umzusetzen. Das haben sie in der Idee gut gemeistert, in der Praxis ... nicht. Gut, tradtionelles Design vorrausgesetzt, wäre er sicherlich besser, aber das wiederum kannst ja ignorieren, weil Spekulatius.

Der Sechskerner (Bulldozer SOLLTE ja umgerechnet 6,4-Kerner sein "irgendwie") hat ne höhere Single-Thread-Leistung und bei Multi-Thread-Applikationen steht er auch gut da. Trotz 45nm Strukturbreite hat der Thuban mit seinen 346mm² kaum mehr Fläche, bei 32nm wären es "etwas" weniger Fläche. Es ist wohl keine Überaschung, wenn ich jetzt sage, dass ein reiner, geshrinkter Thuban im Moment noch eine bessere Wahl gewesen wäre, was die Ausbeute und die Marge betrifft. Wenn man sich Llano anschaut, sind zwar die Spannungen werksseitig extrem hoch, aber beim Bulli rel. niedrig im Vergleich, somit könnt ein 32nm Thuban dann doch was reißen. Aber das wiederum wirst du ignorieren, weil Spekulatius.

Ja, der Bulldozer - der kein Vierkerner ist, sondern ein Viermoduler - reißt aktuell wenig und da meine Anwendungen, die wirklich Leistung brauchen, keine acht Threads benötigen, teilweise nichtmal vier Kerne (Spiele, ab und an Filme umwandeln), wäre ich -sofern ein Sandy Bridge nicht gekauft wird - mit nem Phenom II aktuell (weit) besser dran. AMD wollte ja sehr schnell die Produktpalette komplett auf 32nm umstellen, mal schauen, was draus wird.

Und ich persönlich gönne es AMD, es als Acht-Kerner zu vermarkten, schließlich lautet die Botschaft: Acht sehr schwache "Kerne" verlieren gegen vier sehr starke (echte) Kerne. Und technisch sind die Module bei Single-Thread halt schlecht, weil die FPU, welche bei zwei Threads halbiert wird (und so jeder Kern aus FPU, Int-Kern, Scheduler, etc. besteht) dann wenig Leistung hat, wenn man zwei Threads durch ein Modul jagt, um den Turbo abzugreifen und die anderen Module schlafen zu legen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Tja, es ist nunmal kein reiner Vierkerner, sondern ähnelt [pro Modul]einem Zweikern-Prozessor, was bei vier Modulen eher einem Acht-Kerner gleicht, auch wenn es keiner ist.
> Intel hat allerdings was anderes und das ist dann wiederum ein Vierkerner mit HT.


 Ähneln, ergo ist es also kein Zweikerner pro Modul.

Warum widersprichst du mir dann ständig, wenn du mir eigentlich ständig zustimmst?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Du behauptest, es wäre ein Vierkerner, was so nicht korrekt ist, da es weit mehr einem Achtkerner ähnlich ist. Fertig. 

Die FPU (wo du meintest, diese sei nur einmal da) ist in der Lage, geteilt zu werden und so jedem Integerkern separat zu versorgen, bzw. zwei Threads können sich die FPU teilen (und auch die Leistung) oder nacheinander komplett nutzen. Leidet dadurch die Leistung? Hat man ja gesehen. Soll halt in der Theorie der goldene Mittelweg zwischen wenig Tranistoren und zwei Kernen sein, und aus einem Kern werden somit annähernd derer zwei. Somit - ja, ich muss mich wiederholen - durch das Vorhandensein der zwei Integerkerne, der halbierbaren und getrennt nutzbaren FPU kann also nach dem gemeinsamen Decoder jeder Thread auf die jeweils eigenen Ressourcen zurückgreifen, eben wie bei einem Zweikerner.

Man kann diese Prozessoren nun nicht mehr auf Kerne [also ein Modul = ein Kern] festnageln, was du aber dennoch getan hast. Die Konkurrenz baut noch reinrassige Kerne mit SMT um nen zweiten Thread durchzuquetschen, während AMD fast nen zweiten Kern reinsetzt, wobei sich der zweite Thread wie auf einem eignen Kern verhalten kann, da die Ressourcen im alleine zustehen, aber bei der FPU bei nur einem Thread kombiniert werden können.
Wobei es ja nicht nur der Integer-Kern selber, sondern das ganze zugehörige wie Scheduler usw ebenfalls da integriert ist, was den Namen "Integer-Cluster" bekam.

Von daher ist das Marketing nachvollziehbar, da acht Threads sich wie auf acht Kernen (mit Einschränkungen) berechnen lassen können, wobei die Leistung eines dieser Kerne leider unterhalb des Vorgängers ist und bei 4M/4T statt 2M/4T+Turbo teils schneller ist.



Spoiler



Ist der Bulldozer trotz des Marketings und der Bezeichnung Achtkerner der große Wurf? So, wie er aktuell dasteht ist das Konzept jedenfalls nicht aufgegangen und lässt sich von einem Vierkerner aus eigenem Hause sogar teils einholen, teils kann er überholen, wobei die Konkurrenz bei Spielen und Programmen mit Fokus auf wenige Threads und starke Kerne vorne liegt.

Der total mikrige L1-Daten-Cache wurde übrigens von einem bekannten (Online-)Magazin derart interpretiert, dass auch schon der P4 daran krankte. Somit bestehen noch viele Baustellen, die im Laufe der nächsten Dekade sinnvoll beseitigt werden können.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du behauptest, es wäre ein Vierkerner, was so nicht korrekt ist, da es weit mehr einem Achtkerner ähnlich ist.


 Ja und damit ist er kein Achtkerner. Ganz einfach.


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

Also einigt euch doch endlich mal!
Es ist kein 4 Kerner (auch wenn AMD ihn im Serverbereich so anbietet) und es ist auch kein 8 Kerner (auch wenn AMD ihn im Desktopbereich so anbietet).
*Es ist ein 4 Moduler. *

Schluss aus, basta!

Kann jetzt nochmal jemand ein Fazit geben, warum es doch Hoffnung gibt? Habe den Überblick hier im Thread verloren.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



Qaridarium schrieb:


> oh ja das ist witzig   aber hey ich persönlich kritisiere den bulldozer technisch nicht ich kritisiere nur das marketing und die marktpositionierung.
> 
> den cpu als übertakter gamer cpu zu vermarkten ist schwachsinn.
> 
> ...



Lol ... du und dein Opteron 6204, ein Bulldozer mit 4 Cores und 4 Threads für 400-500€ 
 ... was soll diese Krücke denn leisten ? Hast du irgendwelche Benchmarkes dieses "Super CPUs" ?


----------



## unterseebotski (21. November 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Lol ... du und dein Opteron 6204, ein Bulldozer mit 4 Cores und 4 Threads für 400-500€
> ... was soll diese Krücke denn leisten ? Hast du irgendwelche Benchmarkes dieses "Super CPUs" ?


 Bitte neue C'T lesen, in der Bulldozer auf Server-Systemen getestet werden und Intel dagegen ziemlich mau aussieht.


----------



## spionkaese (21. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte neue C'T lesen, in der Bulldozer auf Server-Systemen getestet werden und Intel dagegen ziemlich mau aussieht.



Wurde BD gegen SB oder gegen ne
gleichgestellte CPU ausm Serverbereich getestet?


----------



## unterseebotski (21. November 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*

www.heise.de "Opteron mit Bulldozer-Architektur legen los"

Die Opterons wurden gegen Xeons (Westmere-EP) losgelassen und sind in Server-Anwendungen 20-30% schneller. 
Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich, da der Bulldozer eigentlich ne Server-CPU ist.

Bei der Desktop-Variante sollte man wohl noch auf Piledriver warten, ob der dann besser ist - bzw. Bulldozer erst dann kaufen, wenn der Preis angemessen ist.


----------



## spionkaese (21. November 2011)

*AW: Warum der Bulldozer enttäuscht - und warum es trotzdem Hoffnung gibt*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> www.heise.de "Opteron mit Bulldozer-Architektur legen los"
> 
> Die Opterons wurden gegen Xeons (Westmere-EP) losgelassen und sind in Server-Anwendungen 20-30% schneller.
> Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich, da der Bulldozer eigentlich ne Server-CPU ist.
> ...


 Spannend wirds dann mit SB-EP (und EX)


----------

